# MyGlam: September 2012



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

I was very happy with my August box and I am looking forward to September. Have we gotten any hints yet for September?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 27, 2012)

I think they should be coming out soon!!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder what the "theme" will be?  And what goodies we will get!


----------



## amandah (Aug 28, 2012)

Can i get off the wait list please!


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the hints will start once people start getting billed.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 28, 2012)

i hope they take their time to come out with sneek peeks cause last month i felt like it took forever to get my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although it came as a surprise since i never got a shipping # email


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got an e-mail with a sneak peek pic


----------



## diana16 (Aug 28, 2012)

the purple looks like nail polish? maybe another of andreas color


----------



## AJCorletto (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the bag from what i can see of it. The purple does look like the Circus nail color and the pink looks like it may be another Glam Gloss perhaps?


----------



## Val Erler (Aug 28, 2012)

The e-mail also said this: 

EYES, LIPS, NAILS &amp; HAIR... WE'VE GOT YOU COVERED!
Sign up NOW for a chance to get in on the September Glam Bag!


so an eye product, lip product, nail product, and hair product for sure! &amp; the bag looks so cute!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooh! Cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## diana16 (Aug 28, 2012)

I didnt get the email but im really excited to get it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missyjluver (Aug 28, 2012)

2nd swatch seems to be nail color and 3rd must be an eyeshadow. the 1st remains a mystery! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got an email from Myglam letting me know my photo will be included on this months postcard! The theme is "beauty by you"!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 28, 2012)

It's the last Circus nail polish in the first swatch - Tightrope.





July: Reverso &amp; Somersault

August: Ringmaster &amp; Spectacle

September: Tightrope

It's possible the shadow is from the SALTY cosmetics again... lipgloss not even going to guess since there are so many pinks out there. It's black bag so I'm VERY happy about that. That will be put in my purse for sure.


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 28, 2012)

The bag looks really nice!!!! I love my glam.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 28, 2012)

I just rolled over a little lost from the other thread where I immediately assumed the purple was the last color.  I was much more okay with the extra little set of brushes they sent out over a few boxes, but I'm just somehow annoyed at collecting most of her polishes.  I get the point already.  I realize I'm in the minority on this one since most people seemed into the polishes, but I just find it weird that they would do that.  It seems to me that it would devalue the collection.  We'll see.

Although MyGlam is really doing its own thing with the subscription boxes in the creation/personalization of their own items such as the gloss, shadow, &amp; brushes so that makes sense in the scheme of things I guess.


----------



## missyjluver (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just rolled over a little lost from the other thread where I immediately assumed the purple was the last color.  I was much more okay with the extra little set of brushes they sent out over a few boxes, but I'm just somehow annoyed at collecting most of her polishes.  I get the point already.  I realize I'm in the minority on this one since most people seemed into the polishes, but I just find it weird that they would do that.  It seems to me that it would devalue the collection.  We'll see.
> 
> Although MyGlam is really doing its own thing with the subscription boxes in the creation/personalization of their own items such as the gloss, shadow, &amp; brushes so that makes sense in the scheme of things I guess.


 Agreed. 3 months in a row with nail polish? Ughhh


----------



## lauravee (Aug 28, 2012)

That hot pink swatch looks like it could be a fabulous lipgloss. I wonder if we are all getting the same thing again!


----------



## diana16 (Aug 28, 2012)

that bag looks extremely nice!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from Myglam letting me know my photo will be included on this months postcard! The theme is "beauty by you"!!


That is AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## page5 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from Myglam letting me know my photo will be included on this months postcard! The theme is "beauty by you"!!


 Congratulations!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 28, 2012)

I am excited to get so many makeup items, but I am not a fan of the gloss color, especially since we had a bright pink gloss last month. I don't mind getting nail polish three months in a row, to be honest (although my first bag was last month, so technically two for me), but it is odd that it's from the same brand each time. It's almost like MyGlam is more like a "Jelly of the month" club, where you are always getting the jelly, but just a different flavor each time... instead of a true sample service like BB/SS/GB, whose purpose (apparently) is to introduce a wide variety of different brands and products in their boxes. Thinking of it that way makes it easier to understand, but is that their purpose?

I do think that bag looks fabulous. The bags might be my favorite part, hehe.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 28, 2012)

excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from Myglam letting me know my photo will be included on this months postcard! The theme is "beauty by you"!!


You shall make us proud and grace the postcard with all shades of white and pink!

In all seriousness, congratulations. You will make a great addition to the box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the looks of this! Though I have to say I'm a little lipglossed out, if that is what the 2nd is. I've received one in every sub the last couple of months as well as four from Sircle Samples! Polish too, but polish at least has more variety.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm excited! the bag looks super cute!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the looks of this! Though I have to say I'm a little lipglossed out, if that is what the 2nd is. I've received one in every sub the last couple of months as well as four from Sircle Samples! Polish too, but polish at least has more variety.


yes.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME! Congratulations!





> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You shall make us proud and grace the postcard with all shades of white and pink!
> ...


 Thanks guys. I'm not sure how many people they selected total but I think they are placing all the photos in a mosaic type collage. Even if my picture ends up being microscopic it's still really cool 





Did anyone else on here get selected?


----------



## mermuse (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm not sure how many people they selected total but I think they are placing all the photos in a mosaic type collage. Even if my picture ends up being microscopic it's still really cool
> ...


 Did you submit something?  I never heard about this.  Congratulations, nonetheless!


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm not sure how many people they selected total but I think they are placing all the photos in a mosaic type collage. Even if my picture ends up being microscopic it's still really cool
> ...


I got selected too! Said in the email that we were randomly selected and how awesome was that!!I think I am so lucky with these subscriptions. I told my husband about it and he said that's a cool thing to be involved in! To think, I got the hot oil from Josie Maran from MyGlam, the Vichy sample box from Birchbox, won the first Glossybox, I guess I am so lucky!


----------



## SandyNoemy (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so exited for this month! i must say i joined myglam and birchbox the same month(march)  and originally i thought birchbox was going to be better but myglam because i heard so many bad reviews but myglam has really impressed me. i love that I've received way more makeup products with myglam; with BB I've gotten things like tiny hand soap samples that i will never bother to try and eyeliner stickers that are too big my eye.

so impressed, i love myglam


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 29, 2012)

Do they notify people on the waitlist all at the same time that they are getting bags this month? I joined at the beginning of August and really hope I get this bag, but I haven't heard a peep from them. Should I give up hope for a September bag at this point?


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they notify people on the wait list all at the same time that they are getting bags this month? I joined at the beginning of August and really hope I get this bag, but I haven't heard a peep from them. Should I give up hope for a September bag at this point?


 They will email you a few days before billing you. I think they bill out until the 15th so if you don't hear from them by then i would assume you're still on the wait list until next month. They emailed me on Aug 1st to let me know i was off the wait list and then billed me on the 4th. i got my bag within a week 1/2 after that. So far i am very impressed with My Glam and am considering canceling BB.


----------



## Squidling (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm actually happy with the polish. These are colors that I would never try normally, but have found that I love once I've tried them on my nails. I like that it has taken me out of my color comfort zone


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 29, 2012)

I loved Ringmaster a lot..I applied it for half the month straight! lol  Purple will be good for the fall and I need to step up my Nail Polish collection since I started collecting this past January.  My first polishes was a grey Zoya from BB and I did a few months of Julep which I canceled for GB which has also gave me a few polishes.

I love the bag, the shadow is perfect to go with my my Ellis Faas lipgloss from GB.  Super excited, they did say 5 items this month! That only shows three!


----------



## page5 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got selected too! Said in the email that we were randomly selected and how awesome was that!!I think I am so lucky with these subscriptions. I told my husband about it and he said that's a cool thing to be involved in! To think, I got the hot oil from Josie Maran from MyGlam, the Vichy sample box from Birchbox, won the first Glossybox, I guess I am so lucky!


 Congrats to you too! You have won some great things, lucky you.


----------



## iashleycouture (Aug 29, 2012)

Septembers bag is looking like its going to be good from the sneak peak...Im excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snnow (Aug 29, 2012)

This glam bag looks great...I think the bag itself is really cute.  The gloss color looks awesome, very bright.  Shadow is a boring color, but that can go to my mom lol...Im not to thrilled with the polish, just cos theyre all very simple.  I wish there were glitters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also hope the shadow/gloss aren't from same distributors as last month cos I wanna try new stuff.  I wonder why they gave up basically all the products in 1 sneek


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I remember Zadidoll mentioning a while back that in addition to suggesting the mesh bags, she suggested bags with a wristlet strap... and this bag appears to have that which I am SOOOO excited about! Seems like Myglam really listens and pays attention to their customers!

I'm eager to try the purple polish! I didn't care for the yellow too much but I absolutely ADORE the pink so hopefully Tightrope will be just as good!

I'm assuming the gloss is going to be another Glam Gloss like we got last month. I could be wrong but hey, this will be the 3rd bag in a row with Andrea's Choice nail polish. Either way, I can never have too much lip gloss, hee hee! 
 I cancelled BB... just because I don't really get use out of the items I get with them. With Myglam, it's like the Cinderella Slipper of beauty subs for me. So excited about the September bag and I can't wait for additional sneaks and to get my bag! YAY!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from Myglam letting me know my photo will be included on this months postcard! The theme is "beauty by you"!!


 That is so awesome! Can I send you my postcard and ask you to autograph it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 30, 2012)

Fairest (and other actual MG subscribers) being chosen for some of their marketing actually makes me feel good; I love that the choosing from various MG subscribers WAS random, as it shows that the company isn't just doing a popularity contest or trying to leverage someone else's self-hype as a springboard for their decisions. Yes, though she doesn't talk about it often, FoA was chosen as a MyGlam Ambassador previously, and her feedback seems to have been quite useful in them recovering from their early-spring debacles....much more so than one might expect. The fact that she was selected for a marketing thing randomly, instead of trying to parlay the "Ambassador" stuff....that makes me have much more respect for MG than I would if they had just selected from their sycophants.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so very excited.  August was my first bag and I really liked it.  Use the products from it regularly.  I have been using the skin care every day.   /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 30, 2012)

I was most excited about the nail polish and Demeter when I received the bag (and the bag!) but now my favorites are the skincare items! I LOVE them, and they're not terribly expensive! The mesh bag is fabulous. I don't really think the eyeshadow suits me, and I never even opened the polish. Isn't it funny how you think you're going to love one thing and end up loving something else entirely? Tell me I'm not the only one!

For the September box, I'm most excited about

the shadow everyone else thinks is boring haha, and the bag. I personally can't wear bright pinks well on the lips, and I don't think I will enjoy the purple nailpolish much. Watch those be my favorite items this time around!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 30, 2012)

hooray I'm off the wait list! Now hopefully they don't go back to february style bags since I signed up again, lol.


----------



## Souly (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hooray I'm off the wait list! Now hopefully they don't go back to february style bags since I signed up again, lol.


 Me 2, yay!


----------



## amandah (Aug 30, 2012)

> Me 2, yay!


 Me 3!


----------



## klutzyleo (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm really disappointed to see another Andrea's Choice nail polish in this month's bag. Personally I don't care for the formula. It goes on way too streaky in my opinion. Also, September is fall... Bright purple is NOT a fall color. 

 
If the eyeshadow is from Salty I may cancel my bag. I don't want to deal with always getting the same thing, just different colors. That really isn't the point of the bag to me. I want to try things from different brands. I really was looking forward to variety.  Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the lipgloss is another glam gloss. That would essentially be 3 of the same products as last month... just different colors.  
Maybe I'm over-reacting, but it disappoints me to have the same products over and over again.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 30, 2012)

This is looking pretty great! Boo, I'm kinda sad I'm cancelled.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I dropped my second subscription to BB and signed up for MyGlam. I got an e-mail saying to sign up now for a chance to get the September bag.

Crossing my fingers I do get one, I am actually very excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 30, 2012)

yay! I'm off the waitlist! excited for my first bag ;]


----------



## morre22 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm loving the look of the September bag! It looks like a wristlet!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 31, 2012)

I love my MyGlam sub, but they need to stop recycling products in the bags.

I'm not a huge fan of another nail polish. I mean, I have a Julep sub already and the formula on that is way better.

plus I really hate the bright neon orange color I got last month and the white polish looked meh to me too.

I wish I had gotten the hot pink last month instead of the orange! At least that one is wearable.

Lipgloss is boring. I seriously have like, 15 lipglosses. They've put one in practically every single bag by now.

I really really REALLY hope it's NOT another mineral eyeshadow. I was not at all impressed with last months eyeshadow. It was okay, but I have plenty of other brands that I use regularly and I actually like them.

Don't get me wrong, I love my MyGlam sub, but they need to stop recycling products in the bags.


----------



## kellyrd (Aug 31, 2012)

I just got off the waitlist too!  I signed up last month when they sent out the sign-up email for the August bag.


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't believe its already time to start thinking about the September bag.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 31, 2012)

Yay, I'm off the waitlist too!! Sooooo excited, I can't wait to get my first bag! I think that purple nail polish looks awesome, but I'm not a big fan of lip gloss, I prefer stains. Oh well, the bag alone is adorbs.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 31, 2012)

I wonder if the colorful hair product will be an accessory or some sort of temporary color spray.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 31, 2012)

> yay! I'm off the waitlist! excited for my first bag ;]


 Same here!



Are we sure everyone is going to get the same color of polish? Because I got the DL in SS and its similar, plus I don't think any other formula could top that one.

I was looking forward to the hints with guessing games as to product brands, looks like that won't happen this month.

The bag itself looks great.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually happy with the polish. These are colors that I would never try normally, but have found that I love once I've tried them on my nails. I like that it has taken me out of my color comfort zone


 I agree. I'll never turn down a new nail polish because, except for the $1 ones, I won't splurge, unless it is

a color I really want or something that lasts. I like the polish MG sent out, I liked the color, and I

especially like that I've had it on my toes for over a week and it is just now starting to chip at the ends.


----------



## Wida (Aug 31, 2012)

I finally got off the wait list too!  I'm excited to try Myglam again.  I got their February bag and cancelled immediately and I haven't been tempted to sign back up until the last 2 months.  I hope that they continue to have awesome bags!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got off the wait list too!  I'm excited to try Myglam again.  I got their February bag and cancelled immediately and I haven't been tempted to sign back up until the last 2 months.  I hope that they continue to have awesome bags!


 Me too, everything you said.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my MyGlam sub, but they need to stop recycling products in the bags.
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree the bag is the most exciting thing so far, but if the eyeshadow is brown then id love it for fall.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like it's going to be another good bag. They really have to give us lip glosses, eye shadows, lipsticks, polishes, eyeliners etc. If you stay subscribed for a few months you are bound to start getting repeats of items. I have gotten so many hair oils from BB it's unbelievable. MG has given us a lot of lip products and polishes.

We've gotten every makeup item except foundation and powder and I have no idea how that could ever happen with so many different skin tones.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 31, 2012)

I unsubscribed today from MG and BB (had 3 now down to 2 until points work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Last month was my first and unlike most in this post, I wasn't  really happy with my bag. Nothing "bad" about it but not very high quality samples/things I'd buy. I was happy with the gloss and the satchel, but beyond that not impressed. BB may be less of a pay off in terms of products, but the brands they get make me more hopeful. Didn't feel like I was missing out on something with MG.  So just down to 2 BB, 1 GB and 1 SS bag (besides ForTheMaker and LooseButton eek.).

Good luck girls, hope everyone is happy with this month. Was just worried itd be another set of repeats, and I also need to cut down to what I enjoy.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 1, 2012)

Guess they're replacing NYX as their "house brand" with their private label stuff...shades o'Cosmetique....


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Sep 1, 2012)

I love myglam and I always have, but I think they need to realize that it's fine to send brushes and the circus nail polishes, but when you do it back to back for months in a row it makes it, unsurprising predictable and unspecial. If they spread it out it would be much easier to deal with. I HATED the lipgloss they sent out for August. It feels, looks and smells cheap. Sighhhh I hope that ends because there's nothing worse than cheap makeup


----------



## page5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I did not feel the lip gloss was cheap at all. I liked it 

I find it is more moisturizing than most glosses and I like the amount of shine it gives my lips. I haven't worn it over lipstick, just by itself.

This month is looking great - yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not feel the lip gloss was cheap at all. I liked it
> 
> ...


 I actually like it too!  I am sick to death of lip glosses (I seriously have two whole empty birchboxes full of them alone and that's after downsizing last month) but I do think it was a nice one, and it found its way into my purse.

I do wish for more variety (lips and nails one month, maybe cheeks and eyes the next, etc), but as long as the products themselves are nice, I'm certainly not going to complain.

And I loooove the Circus polishes! I now have the pink and orange and adore them both.


----------



## Sarah Wood (Sep 1, 2012)

i am not bothered by another polish or gloss.  at least u can get 2 full size products that you can use versus sample sizes.  thats how i see it.  i wouldnt want it to be that way for 12 months or anything but 3 full polishes and 2 full glosses is pretty sweet imo

 and i also got chosen for the postcard.  hope its cool looking!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love myglam and I always have, but I think they need to realize that it's fine to send brushes and the circus nail polishes, but when you do it back to back for months in a row it makes it, unsurprising predictable and unspecial. If they spread it out it would be much easier to deal with.


 And if they spaced them out by a month or two, people would then complain it was "leftovers". Honestly, I'm very flip-floppy about MyGlam at this stage.....every time I think they're getting more back to something I'd be interested in.....something changes my mind.


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 1, 2012)

Only 1 sneak peek and it's already the first? Lol u can already tell how patient I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually like it too!  I am sick to death of lip glosses (I seriously have two whole empty birchboxes full of them alone and that's after downsizing last month) but I do think it was a nice one, and it found its way into my purse.
> ...


 I'm with you! I also have the pink and orange and they have been favorites of mine since I got them. I find the gloss lasts longer than most others. I put some on my lips before running to the store the other day and about 3 hours later got complimented for how great my makeup looked (all i had on was leftover gloss!). I also think it smells nice. I wouldn't mind more variety but will take full size polishes/glosses/etc over foil packets any day of the week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I will take different shades of full sized polish and gloss over Larabars and self tanning wipes and card samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It seems like repeating brands/products is a trend in most all of the subs right now (minus Glossybox, since they're so new) so I  guess there's no getting away from it.


 Yeah it makes me think that in order to get these brands/products they have to have some sort of contract where they work together for a few months. It's not the most ideal situation but as you said, better than Larabars !


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

Charged today


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hooray I'm off the wait list! Now hopefully they don't go back to february style bags since I signed up again, lol.


 
Same here! Just got off of the wait list a few days ago. I had been with them since the beginning, but jumped ship after April's bag. Of course, they got a lot better since then, so I am willing to give them another go. Thinking I might cancel one of my BB's for this one. Hubby says I can keep them all, but I have seriously kept both of my profiles THE SAME for 6 months with them, and have been getting 2 different boxes every time, but the last 2 months I have received the same boxes on both accounts! If it happens again this month, I am def gonna cancel one of them.

That being said, I am super excited for this month's Glam Bag! I traded for the pink gloss last month, and absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually like it too!  I am sick to death of lip glosses (I seriously have two whole empty birchboxes full of them alone and that's after downsizing last month) but I do think it was a nice one, and it found its way into my purse.
> ...


 I agree with everything here! Loved the lip gloss as well! In the beginning, everyone was complaining about how there was not any makeup type stuff in the bags. Now that all they practically get is makeup stuff, you still have people who are not satisfied. Can't please 'em all



. (This emoticon has nothing to do with anything, just thought it was pretty hilarious)


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 2, 2012)

By the way, now that I am resubscribed, how do I take the beauty quiz for my profile? I can take the quiz when I am not logged in, but I can't take it when I am logged in. Weird. Or is it just useless at this point?


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 2, 2012)

Our Bags are right around the corner! And we barely received that many sneak peaks..Which is a good thing! Here is to major anticipation when the holiday is over.


----------



## yoru (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna put those polishes on eBay.....If I do my nails and I want polish I'd go to Julep sub instead. But I am happy with the glam gloss. I got 02 and I love it so much I actually go on eBay and get the 01 too...lol


----------



## Nightgem (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm super excited by this months bag (spoiler peek) and am waiting to get off the wait list for my second sub for my best friend. Long time BB subscriber and have only ever gotten one makeup item from them and I couldn't use it ( black eyeliner ). My best friend on the other hand loves seeing all the stuff I get from MG and loves it all. She has never ever even been on a computer (Gasps) let alone ordered anything online so I want to surprise her with her own subscription. Before finding MUT I never had a clue what I was missing or what might be in them. I just waited each month for my subs to come in without any clues. Everyone here has been super nice and helpful and I just LOVE it, you guys rock!! I have to admit to being a gloss junkie and I think I may need an intervention lol. The polishes are great even if I may not use them I have two prima donna's nieces (4 and 3) who adore all the colors I send to Mimi's. When I know I'm going to be seeing them I pack a little bag of polishes and other little goodies to have girly time with them and it's one of the best times in my life. I'm not a fan of loose shadows but my 15 yr old step daughter likes them so again a little win win there. I am addicted to the bags though and I rotate them out , I carry like five at a time (all full, lippies in one, perfumes in another ect..) After this month I am canceling BB, I gave them last month and still they stunk big time. I would much rather have two GB for me and one for my best friend. I have many people who will use the things I don't use so they are happy to get little surprises all the time.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am guessing I am not getting one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still on the waitlist that sucks...hopefully next month


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am guessing I am not getting one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Still on the waitlist that sucks...hopefully next month


 How long have you been on the waitlist? Maybe an email would help to make sure you are actually on the list:

http://help.myglam.com/customer/portal/emails/new


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 3, 2012)

The lack of spoilers are getting to me and the 4th is tomorrow!..This is going to be an exciting month for sure!


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lack of spoilers are getting to me and the 4th is tomorrow!..This is going to be an exciting month for sure!


 Hopefully some spoilers tomorrow since the holidays will be over!


----------



## mellee (Sep 3, 2012)

(Hi!  I'm new here.  Nice to meet you all.)

Nightgem, if you're most interested in makeup items, have you looked at Starbox?  They've only been around a few months.  It's by the Starlook company, and they send you 3 or 4 of their own full-sized makeup/beauty items each month.  It's a $15 box, and there is a shipping charge ($1.98 for US).  There's a thread here, under "Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs".  I joined for August, and liked the July one so much I bought one for $25.  Very nice quality products!  If you wanted another different sub box, that may be a good one for you.


----------



## blondie415 (Sep 3, 2012)

Really xcited about this bag. Super cute. Also even if it is a few repeats everyone been sayin they want makeup so guess what they are goin to make sure we get it this month. I would rather get makeup i have more use of it than moisturizers or any of that. Also got picked for the postcard and won the myglam video challenge. Cant wait to get my goodies in the mail!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 3, 2012)

Just curious, does anyone know the average age of the typical MyGlam subscriber? Or the target age range? I'm mid-30's, and I have subbed to MG only since August (the September bag will be my second bag). I love the Eclos stuff we got last time (like, a lot!!!), but I wasn't really a big fan of anything else. I gave the lipgloss to my friend (too pink and bright for my complexion), I never even opened the nail polish (too neon, and I hate pink), and the shadow is cool but more like something I wore 15 years ago, to be honest. I'm thinking I might just be out of the target demographic. I'm going to wait and see what comes this month and then decide whether or not to cancel. It's not that it's bad stuff, just not stuff that thrills me the way other subs do. I did LOVE the bag. I may not be a fan of pink by itself, but orange with a bright pink accent is my kind of pink-ness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, does anyone know the average age of the typical MyGlam subscriber? Or the target age range? I'm mid-30's, and I have subbed to MG only since August (the September bag will be my second bag). I love the Eclos stuff we got last time (like, a lot!!!), but I wasn't really a big fan of anything else. I gave the lipgloss to my friend (too pink and bright for my complexion), I never even opened the nail polish (too neon, and I hate pink), and the shadow is cool but more like something I wore 15 years ago, to be honest. I'm thinking I might just be out of the target demographic. I'm going to wait and see what comes this month and then decide whether or not to cancel. It's not that it's bad stuff, just not stuff that thrills me the way other subs do. I did LOVE the bag. I may not be a fan of pink by itself, but orange with a bright pink accent is my kind of pink-ness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Interesting question. I'd actually be interested in knowing that about most of my subs. I am 38 and I actually really liked my whole bag so I think it may be specific to the person and not the age. I have a couple of subs that everyone raves over and I feel like the oddball because I frequently don't like most or all of the products.

I hear a lot of people say "well, it's only $10", but for $10 I can get something else I know I like. So my rule of thumb is 3 months probation for all monthly subs. If I am not happy after 3 months, I cancel.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting question. I'd actually be interested in knowing that about most of my subs. I am 38 and I actually really liked my whole bag so I think it may be specific to the person and not the age. I have a couple of subs that everyone raves over and I feel like the oddball because I frequently don't like most or all of the products.
> ...


That's a good point, and a good rule of thumb. In this case, I think this second month will be enough for me to decide -- I already sub to five different boxes and I need to cut one or two. If this month is amazing, something else will have to get the chop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a good point, and a good rule of thumb. In this case, I think this second month will be enough for me to decide -- I already sub to five different boxes and I need to cut one or two. If this month is amazing, something else will have to get the chop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here's hoping you find your happy place of subs


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *klutzyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really disappointed to see another Andrea's Choice nail polish in this month's bag. Personally I don't care for the formula. It goes on way too streaky in my opinion. Also, September is fall... Bright purple is NOT a fall color.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's hoping you find your happy place of subs


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 4, 2012)

Do the bags usually ship out soon after they charge you? I thought I read somewhere that they are shipped in the middle of the month. This month is my first MyGlam bag, so I'm just wondering when to expect it.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the bags usually ship out soon after they charge you? I thought I read somewhere that they are shipped in the middle of the month. This month is my first MyGlam bag, so I'm just wondering when to expect it.


The middle of the month is correct.


----------



## Squidling (Sep 4, 2012)

The eye shadow, I admit, is a little hooker-chic.But I've found that it works great as a highlighter when I'm wearing minimal make up OR mixed with another color to add a bit of sheen. It's nothing I would ever buy on my own, but I don't mind having it around.


----------



## page5 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The eye shadow, I admit, is a little hooker-chic.But I've found that it works great as a highlighter when I'm wearing minimal make up OR mixed with another color to add a bit of sheen. It's nothing I would ever buy on my own, but I don't mind having it around.


 I was skeptical about the eye shadow and also used it to add some shimmer to a matte color. Worked well and, best part, I did not notice any fallout. I found the shadow to be less glittery than I thought it would be. The name, glamzoid (?), made me think it would be super sparkly and bright. This seems to have a medium shimmer to me. It is not something I believe I would purchase again but it was an item I did not currently own (or really own anything similar) and I did I like it once I played with it a little.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm totally agreeing. Personally, the lack of variety just isn't what I want. I signed up to receive different products, not much of the same. I was pretty underwhelmed with the last bag, so I guess I'm in the minority there. The polish is a great color, but took 4 coats to be non-streaky for me. The gloss is too light for me. I HATE the shadow, I'm pretty much throwing that away. The perfume was okay, but I don't pick up any of the notes described in Clean Skin. And the Eclos I received in the Insiders Choice box. It'll be nice to have the extras to fully test the product, but they just aren't something I'm itching to use any time soon. I may cancel after this month, regretfully.


 Omg please don't throw the shadow away! I know a lot of people would be willing to trade for it, myself included.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope they post a sneakpeek on their facebook page soon.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they post a sneakpeek on their facebook page soon.


 Me too!!!


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm definitely NOT looking forward to receiving another one of Andrea's Choice nail polishes. IMO it's just a bad quality formula and the pink doesn't even look really pink after it dries. That's just my opinion. 

I have sub to both Birchbox and MyGlam. So far I've liked the MyGlam bag more than my Birchbox. Please don't disappoint me now MG!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 4, 2012)

Facebook sneak peek #2!





This is my first bag so I can't complain about already receiving lip glosses from MyGlam, but I've received TONS from other services and I'm just burnt out on them. Would much prefer a balm or stain.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Facebook sneak peek #2!
> 
> ...


 yeah I'm at about 15 lip glosses between all my subs in the past 5 months... its becoming a nuisance.


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmmmm is it a Juicy Tube gloss???


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 4, 2012)

My personal opinion is any full size makeup product &gt; foil packets, coupons, or items not suitable for many subscribers like tanning wipes. I do hope we see more variety down the line though 







> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Facebook sneak peek #2!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My personal opinion is any full size makeup product &gt; foil packets, coupons, or items not suitable for many subscribers like tanning wipes. I do hope we see more variety down the line though


It looks like it may be a Myglam Lipgloss and that's there signature color.  I really like the Lipstick I got a few months back..I really hope they send lipsticks again.


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 4, 2012)

Are we all gonna get different colors of gloss???????????


----------



## tevans (Sep 4, 2012)

Personally, I love getting lip glosses ! If they don't work for me or my daughter than there are some ladies on MUT that will trade for them. Bring on the September boxes !


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My personal opinion is any full size makeup product &gt; foil packets, coupons, or items not suitable for many subscribers like tanning wipes. I do hope we see more variety down the line though


This EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 4, 2012)

Sneak peek #2 on Facebook
Sneak peek #2 on facebook!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My personal opinion is any full size makeup product &gt; foil packets, coupons, or items not suitable for many subscribers like tanning wipes. I do hope we see more variety down the line though


 Good point. I agree.


----------



## Leiakat (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm another re-subber,  and am really excited on how they have stepped it up.  I tried them in May,  but after the brown lipstick and nail stickers,  cancelled.  After seeing July,  I can back for August and love it!  With Birchbox slipping and the nightmare that was Glossybox,  I'm happy to see MG is back on the upswing!


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting question. I'd actually be interested in knowing that about most of my subs. I am 38 and I actually really liked my whole bag so I think it may be specific to the person and not the age. I have a couple of subs that everyone raves over and I feel like the oddball because I frequently don't like most or all of the products.
> ...


I agree, its not age its the individual. I'm 34 and I've not had any complaints about my bags. If something is too bright or whatever there's always creative ways to use it. I got the pink lip gloss last month and I put it over a neutral lipstick, it looks great.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 5, 2012)

IS there a MyGlam trade thread? I can't find it :/


----------



## Kirari (Sep 5, 2012)

Sneak peek number three was just posted:





SNEAK PEEK #3: Fall in love with a shadow that's always in fashion

(I am in love, as long as it's true to pan).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak peek number three was just posted:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak peek number three was just posted:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirari (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure it won't be as big as it seems in the pic. Maybe slightly larger than the Glammazoid that came last month.


 I meant color-wise, not size-wise, lol.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak peek number three was just posted:
> 
> ...


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 5, 2012)

Idk if this was posted on here already but......







It's a different angle of #2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk if this was posted on here already but......
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh is this def a Glam Gloss? I thought maybe Juicy Tube from first pic but this looks like something else.


That looks like this!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks like this!!!
> ...


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The writing is completely different on the tube though. Very similar packaging.


 Plus the very top is clear, rather than black


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 5, 2012)

Or the gloss could be this:





I just did a google search for gloss images and found this image. It might be it since the top is transparent.  

I wonder if everyone will get the same color of eyeshadow in a pan.
 Anyways, I'm excited for this bag.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Or the gloss could be this:
> ...


oo that looks like a match to me! plus the bottom is flat enough it could feasibly stand on its own like the picture shows...


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 5, 2012)

I really like gloss that is not sticky, so i hope this is not sticky! I loved the nyx lipstick a month or so back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Sep 5, 2012)

If there's going to be more gloss, I'd love to get a peachy, orange, or brownish tone.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Or the gloss could be this:
> ...


 Nice detective work! Didn't even think to google image search  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 5, 2012)

All of these are nice spoilers...so sad still on the waitlist.

For those who were on the waitlist and are now off how long did it take?


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got off the waitlist a week ago... It took me about 2 months. Hope it takes less time for you!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 5, 2012)

It took me about a month to get off the waitlist.

Also so excited for the new spoilers!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

> All of these are nice spoilers...so sad still on the waitlist. For those who were on the waitlist and are now off how long did it take?


 One month, but I decided I dont want a subscription to Mg after all


----------



## fashionlover18 (Sep 5, 2012)

that's DEFINITELY not it. the one in the sneak peek is clear on the very tip top and the pic you showed is black.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fashionlover18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's DEFINITELY not it. the one in the sneak peek is clear on the very tip top and the pic you showed is black.


 The pic posted by ValentineLissar could be it because if you look closely at it, you can tell the tip top IS clear. It's just hard to tell with the white background but the spoiler pic and the pic ValentineLissar posted both have a little black line that runs through the middle of the top (in the clear part).


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of these are nice spoilers...so sad still on the waitlist.
> 
> For those who were on the waitlist and are now off how long did it take?


 21 days, I just checked my gmail, lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 6, 2012)

The Orange Juice does look very similar, but the cap has a dimple thing in it and it doesn't on the spoiler where it's smooth and more flat looking. Also the writing on the Orange Juice is black, and on one of the spoilers it looks white (though they only show the front of the Orange Juice and the back of the spoiler) so there could be black writing on the front and white on the back. However, the cap is still different. No matter what, I've really never found a lip gloss that wasn't sticky and uncomfortable no matter what price range I've tried. So I stick to matte stains and balms, but I'd be open to any suggestions of a good gloss! The Ellis Faas I received in my Glossybox is actually really awesome, but still pretty thick feeling.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Orange Juice does look very similar, but the cap has a dimple thing in it and it doesn't on the spoiler where it's smooth and more flat looking. Also the writing on the Orange Juice is black, and on one of the spoilers it looks white (though they only show the front of the Orange Juice and the back of the spoiler) so there could be black writing on the front and white on the back. However, the cap is still different. No matter what, I've really never found a lip gloss that wasn't sticky and uncomfortable no matter what price range I've tried. So I stick to matte stains and balms, but I'd be open to any suggestions of a good gloss! The Ellis Faas I received in my Glossybox is actually really awesome, but still pretty thick feeling.


 What are your favorite matte stains/balms? The only one I've used is Stainiac and I like it, am looking to expand my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry if this is too off topic..


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 6, 2012)

Caption said "Say so long to split ends in style."

Someone posted on facebook that they think it's Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer.
Sneak Peek #4!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are your favorite matte stains/balms? The only one I've used is Stainiac and I like it, am looking to expand my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry if this is too off topic..


 I'm more into reds and pinks than neutrals, purples, corals, or the dreaded 90's browns that seem to be trying to make a comeback (unsuccessfully). I ordered Benefit Benetint from Birchbox, and it was alright but pretty expensive considering it didn't last that long (I think it was like $30) and it is a liquid that you apply with a brush similar to a nail polish brush. Then I discovered Besame Crimson Rouge from Beauty Army I loved it. It's a balm that comes in a tin and it's a very classic red color that doesn't look too flashy or trampy. It works way better on my lips and isn't as drying as the Benetint. The full size comes in an awesome vintage tin. Also, while I was at the drug store the other day, I picked up Color Stay Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Sweetheart by Revlon. It's like a giant crayon that looks super pink, but the color and the formula are awesome. Lasts forever and doesn't need reapplying all day for me. Also does not feel sticky or gross on my lips. It was the cheapest one I've purchased so far, but probably my favorite. I'll probably pick it up in Romantic which is a red shade. I also got the Stainiac in my Birchbox, and it was ok, but like other liquid/gel stains I've tried (including Benetint) it really seemed to get concentrated on any dry skin or cracks in my lips and would wear off the outer edges of my lips and get dark along the inside edges where they touch. That's why I like the balms, because they are nourishing and smooth over the dryed/crack parts evenly instead of sticking to them.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's speculation on FB that it's this. I hope so!  That would be fantastic for me!

http://www.carolsdaughter.com/Portal.aspx?CN=9194B8E47A8A&amp;BCID=419AE9DFBCA7


----------



## diana16 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have tons of split ends right now :/ so far i love all the products for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm more into reds and pinks than neutrals, purples, corals, or the dreaded 90's browns that seem to be trying to make a comeback (unsuccessfully). I ordered Benefit Benetint from Birchbox, and it was alright but pretty expensive considering it didn't last that long (I think it was like $30) and it is a liquid that you apply with a brush similar to a nail polish brush. Then I discovered Besame Crimson Rouge from Beauty Army I loved it. It's a balm that comes in a tin and it's a very classic red color that doesn't look too flashy or trampy. It works way better on my lips and isn't as drying as the Benetint. The full size comes in an awesome vintage tin. Also, while I was at the drug store the other day, I picked up Color Stay Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Sweetheart by Revlon. It's like a giant crayon that looks super pink, but the color and the formula are awesome. Lasts forever and doesn't need reapplying all day for me. Also does not feel sticky or gross on my lips. It was the cheapest one I've purchased so far, but probably my favorite. I'll probably pick it up in Romantic which is a red shade. I also got the Stainiac in my Birchbox, and it was ok, but like other liquid/gel stains I've tried (including Benetint) it really seemed to get concentrated on any dry skin or cracks in my lips and would wear off the outer edges of my lips and get dark along the inside edges where they touch. That's why I like the balms, because they are nourishing and smooth over the dryed/crack parts evenly instead of sticking to them.


 Ooh I'll have to look into some of these! I've been eyeing Revlons Kissable Balm Stain but am so overwhelmed by color options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Going to have to start investing in a few. Thanks for your response !


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how many products we are getting this month? I hope it's 6 like last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how many products we are getting this month?
> 
> I hope it's 6 like last month


 I think that they said 5 items this month, I could be wrong though.


----------



## fashionlover18 (Sep 6, 2012)

i'm super excited for this bag for the sep myglam from the pic it looks cute!


----------



## fashionlover18 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pic posted by ValentineLissar could be it because if you look closely at it, you can tell the tip top IS clear. It's just hard to tell with the white background but the spoiler pic and the pic ValentineLissar posted both have a little black line that runs through the middle of the top (in the clear part).


 i never said it couldnt be the one valentinelissar posted i just said it wasnt the one princess2010 posted...


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree, of looks like its gonna be good. The bag looks super cute, Im wondering what brand the shadow is!


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that they said 5 items this month, I could be wrong though.


 I think the first sneak peek image stated 5.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are your favorite matte stains/balms? The only one I've used is Stainiac and I like it, am looking to expand my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry if this is too off topic..


 I second the suggestion of the Revlon Just Bitten balm stains, I never thought I'd be this into a drugstore brand cosmetic but I really love them. I know it's tricky because you can't swatch them to tell which will look good on you before you buy them, and there's not a lot of swatch pictures online... and to me the swatch pictures I looked at made them seem a lot more pigmented than they are, at least the colors I wound up buying. In my experience the colors are not so intense, but I consider that a good thing - makes for a much more work-friendly product. I have fairly dark, purple-leaning lips, so I got the colors on in the red/orange range - Romantic, Adore, and Rendezvous - and they're perfect. I've been eyeing Smitten, but since they do seem to be sheer enough to let some of your natural lip color through, I think that would wind up far too fuchsia on me.

For truly opaque color, I'm a firm believer that there's nothing better than OCC lip tars, but that takes you into statement lip territory, unless you have the patience to mix your own, toned-down colors.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 7, 2012)

London SOHO Silk Smudge Brush


----------



## Pellen (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I second the suggestion of the Revlon Just Bitten balm stains, I never thought I'd be this into a drugstore brand cosmetic but I really love them. I know it's tricky because you can't swatch them to tell which will look good on you before you buy them, and there's not a lot of swatch pictures online... and to me the swatch pictures I looked at made them seem a lot more pigmented than they are, at least the colors I wound up buying. In my experience the colors are not so intense, but I consider that a good thing - makes for a much more work-friendly product. I have fairly dark, purple-leaning lips, so I got the colors on in the red/orange range - Romantic, Adore, and Rendezvous - and they're perfect. I've been eyeing Smitten, but since they do seem to be sheer enough to let some of your natural lip color through, I think that would wind up far too fuchsia on me.
> ...


I have smitten and love love love it, I have very pink/coral colored lips naturally and it doesn't look fushia on me at least it is a nice dark pink almost red.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a great deal because on the site, the brush is worth $6.99!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you gals know if MyGlam charges you a $1.00 meanwhile you are on the waitlist?

I checked my account this morning and it said there was a $1.00 charge pending from myglam.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you gals know if MyGlam charges you a $1.00 meanwhile you are on the waitlist?
> 
> I checked my account this morning and it said there was a $1.00 charge pending from myglam.


Usually $1 charges are just checking to see if a CC is valid and are never actually processed


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 8, 2012)

SNEAK PEEK #6: It's a wrap with the last shade in this collection







AndreasChoice Tightrope Polish


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SNEAK PEEK #6: It's a wrap with the last shade in this collection
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Sep 8, 2012)

i think i have become a nail polish junkie, i like this color and i dont mind receiving all her nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SNEAK PEEK #6: It's a wrap with the last shade in this collection
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, that's nothing like Private Dancer, and will look great with my fuchsia lippies. Looking forward to this!


----------



## lauravee (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SNEAK PEEK #6: It's a wrap with the last shade in this collection
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 8, 2012)

It's never been a secret that sneak peek #6 is the last one in that collection so I wish they would have showed something else.

I have the other four shades so I can't wait to get that one so do my review on all of it in her collection.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SNEAK PEEK #6: It's a wrap with the last shade in this collection






AndreasChoice Tightrope Polish


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it's a gorgeous color.....don't own anything similar to it. Excited for the bag this month!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 8, 2012)

I am happy to be receiving two polishes this month.  One from Myglam and one from Birchbox.

The Purple is pretty and if the quality is like Ringmaster then Kudos to Circus Polish!  Also excited about the gloss, eyshadow, split ends cream and the smudge brush.

Myglam has helped me experience a variety of things I would have not tried in a short matter of time.


----------



## Totem (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the polish too. I hope I get the whole collection. Have been putting that hot pink color to use this summer.


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not to impressed with Myglam lately. Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of sneak peeks, but it takes the fun out of the bag when the sneak peeks are pretty revealing as to what the product is. The bags haven't shipped yet and I have a general idea of every product we're getting. I also looked back and realized out of the past 4 bags, I've only used and kept 3 products. They rest have all ended up being traded. I'm giving them another month or two, but if I'm not impressed it's cancelling time.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 9, 2012)

my glam was my first beauty subscription and before that and makeup talk i never really experienced different brands of makeup, my nearest ulta is and 1 away and sephora is 2 hours away, so I think myglam has helped learn about other brands that i probably would have never heard of. Now because of MUT i have 2 other beauty subs lol but i love trying out new brands.


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 9, 2012)

The bags should be getting shipped out tomorrow! 



 *happy dance*


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 10, 2012)

Do we receive a shipping email? This is my first month receiving Myglam.


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we receive a shipping email? This is my first month receiving Myglam.


 We do, once the bags start shipping out they send you an email with the confirmation number.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

I just got an e-mail to skip the wait list and sign up today.  I talked myself out of it though.  Figured that if there's something I really want I can hopefully trade for it.  It did say that starting next month they'll start sending items that are matched to your skin tone.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 10, 2012)

Speaking of shipping out.. when are they going to? Its the tenth after all. I know the ninth was a Sunday but even still, i will admit I'm getting impatient. especially since we don't always get mail in my apartment so I am worried I am not going to get it.. if I don't know I will talk to them and see if they can just have me sent another one to my home address.. I hope that isn't true though since my roommates has been getting all of her mail.


----------



## bluelion (Sep 10, 2012)

If it helps, they always state shipping as "middle of the month." These last couple of months, I have received my bag a little later than I previously did (I'm in SoCal), but I'm not too picky about when it arrives as long as I get it. I don't even check my tracking anymore, except for one time I had a problem. I've been a member since February, and I usually get it anywhere between the 17th to the 25th.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Sep 10, 2012)

Michelle just posted on her site that they are opening up spots to myglam and people should go sign up... does anyone know what happens to the people already on the wait list?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 10, 2012)

Those on the wait list will automatically be subscribed once a spot opens up.


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 10, 2012)

Woo! Just got off the waiting list for MyGlam! It's interesting that I entered the waiting list for both MyGlam and Birchbox the same day, but MyGlam ended up being a week longer wait.


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone have a clue on the bonus sneak peek thing they posted on FB?


----------



## lady41 (Sep 10, 2012)

i am guessig it is the postcard that the glammies got their picture chosen to feature..someone beat me to it on the FB page though! lol


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well it appears that I finally got off the waitlist but it said that I will get my first bag until next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well at least I am off and can't wait for next mont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macstarlite (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm more excited for the bag than anything else


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 11, 2012)

Hopefully they start shipping soon!


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it appears that I finally got off the waitlist but it said that I will get my first bag until next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh well at least I am off and can't wait for next mont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in the same boat! I just hope next month's bag is as cute as this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawallewein (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got this in my e-mail:  "[SIZE=10pt]*INTRODUCING YouMatch PERSONALIZATION*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]You took the my*glam* quiz. You told us what you like and what you donâ€™t... And we listened! Starting in _October_, we will match the shade of your Glam Bag products to your skin type and preferences so that you get colors that work for you. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]*INTRODUCING YouMatch PERSONALIZATION*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]You took the my*glam* quiz. You told us what you like and what you donâ€™t... And we listened! Starting in _October_, we will match the shade of your Glam Bag products to your skin type and preferences so that you get colors that work for you."[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you know when the bag starts to ship?


----------



## zombielovrr (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this in my e-mail:  "[SIZE=10pt]*INTRODUCING YouMatch PERSONALIZATION*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 What if we never took the quiz? Do we get to finally take it?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What if we never took the quiz? Do we get to finally take it?


It's been a long enough time since I took that quiz that I don't remember some of my answers. What if I want to change my information? This makes me excited and nervous, and dangit I was hoping to cancel a sub this month. I had actually canceled a couple days ago, but couldn't resist the temptation of next month, so I signed up again (with no waitlist this time, woohoo)! I need help.


----------



## Kirari (Sep 11, 2012)

> Just got this in my e-mail:  "[SIZE=10pt]*INTRODUCING YouMatch PERSONALIZATION*[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]You took the my*glam* quiz. You told us what you like and what you donâ€™t... And we listened! Starting in _October_, we will match the shade of your Glam Bag products to your skin type and preferences so that you get colors that work for you.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 I am both uber excited and full of dread for this.  It makes for an interesting sensation.


----------



## dawallewein (Sep 11, 2012)

I would think so.  I might have to take a peek back at the quiz I took because I can't remember what the heck I put in it!  LOL!


----------



## dawallewein (Sep 11, 2012)

Me too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

How can you retake your quiz?


----------



## tameloy (Sep 11, 2012)

Not sure what I was thinking, but I was just emailed the sneak peek for Oct. and I joined. I am supposed to be DROPPING subs...not JOINING more!! Ughhhh


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this in my e-mail:  "[SIZE=10pt]*INTRODUCING YouMatch PERSONALIZATION*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 Yes I guessed right on their post haha. I wonder if I was the first one to write it or not


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 11, 2012)

Can you guys post the sneaks? I haven't received anything in my email about this and I'm curious.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what I was thinking, but I was just emailed the sneak peek for Oct. and I joined. I am supposed to be DROPPING subs...not JOINING more!! Ughhhh


 Ahhh whats the sneak peak?? I never get myglam emails :/


----------



## diana16 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh whats the sneak peak?? I never get myglam emails :/


I never get emails either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfmarie79 (Sep 11, 2012)

I never get the emails... at least I'm not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm going to re-take my quiz!


----------



## cfmarie79 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nevermind... you can't re-take the quiz, lol


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 11, 2012)

The sneak peak looked something like this






RELE excited for future bags now!!!


----------



## lauravee (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sneak peak looked something like this
> 
> ...


 NEED that bag! How cute!! Anyone have a link to retake the quiz? Couldn't find it on the site.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> NEED that bag! How cute!! Anyone have a link to retake the quiz? Couldn't find it on the site.


 I know I couldn't find the link as well...I don't even remember taking a quiz


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone still on the wait list who missed the FB post:

Glam Bag Subscriptions are finally open! Log in with the following link to get yours: http://mygl.am/P9dhjy


----------



## mellee (Sep 11, 2012)

Reading over the comments to the FB post.  Several asked about retaking the quiz, or looking over to see if their answers changed.  The reply given by MG: 'YouMatch will be based on your answers to our new Beauty Quiz. Have you taken the new quiz? Log in to myglam.com. If you see a prompt up top to "Take the New Quiz!", go for it. Otherwise, you should be good to go. Want to change your answers? In the very near future we will be rolling out features on the site to update your preferences related to YouMatch.'


----------



## mellee (Sep 11, 2012)

They just posted a link to a FAQ page:  http://help.myglam.com/customer/portal/articles/419971-are-glam-bags-customized-based-on-quiz-results


----------



## diana16 (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG! That bag is too cute, I can't wait!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted a link to a FAQ page:  http://help.myglam.com/customer/portal/articles/419971-are-glam-bags-customized-based-on-quiz-results


 I just signed-up. According to the fact page, you are supposed to have taken the quiz upon sign-up. I never saw a quiz anywhere. Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## mellee (Sep 11, 2012)

Huh - I thought back when I signed up, I had to fill it out to create an account.  It's on the front page of the site, if you're not signed in.  From what they said on FB, if you've not filled it out, when you sign in you should be prompted with a "Take the New Quiz!" link at the top.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what I was thinking, but I was just emailed the sneak peek for Oct. and I joined. I am supposed to be DROPPING subs...not JOINING more!! Ughhhh


 Good to know I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted a link to a FAQ page:  http://help.myglam.com/customer/portal/articles/419971-are-glam-bags-customized-based-on-quiz-results


 


> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reading over the comments to the FB post.  Several asked about retaking the quiz, or looking over to see if their answers changed.  The reply given by MG: 'YouMatch will be based on your answers to our new Beauty Quiz. Have you taken the new quiz? Log in to myglam.com. If you see a prompt up top to "Take the New Quiz!", go for it. Otherwise, you should be good to go. Want to change your answers? In the very near future we will be rolling out features on the site to update your preferences related to YouMatch.'


 Thanks for posting this helpful information!


----------



## mellee (Sep 11, 2012)

Very welcome - I was wondering if I could check mine, too!  =)  Good to see on the FAQ page that although we can't look back now, we'll be able to before they send the October bags.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 11, 2012)

Those bags are SOO SEXY! OWE for October. RAWR. lol


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been a long time creeper of the MyGlam group and finally joined today (both this group and subscribed to MyGlam!)

I'm so excited! I'll be following you ladies to see how this month goes for you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG I just wish it's October now. All my three favorite colors are on the October glambag! Just no more Circus nail polish please.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I just wish it's October now. All my three favorite colors are on the October glambag! Just no more Circus nail polish please.


I'd be happy with no more nail polish period at least for a couple of months.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm in NoCal, and I also get mine in the latter half of the month. I've been sub'ed since January, and have never received a delivery confirmation number. As for the products....I think the quality is getting better, but I'm not particularly jazzed about receiving their proprietary brands of makeup...especially since the gloss was made in China last time around. I'm usually a little wary of food and beauty/skincare related products that are manufactured there, I don't think the controls are tight enough. The brushes in the earlier bags were kind of in the same boat....I didn't know what the bristles were made of...and that made me a bit wary....


----------



## yoru (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in NoCal, and I also get mine in the latter half of the month. I've been sub'ed since January, and have never received a delivery confirmation number. As for the products....I think the quality is getting better, but I'm not particularly jazzed about receiving their proprietary brands of makeup...especially since the gloss was made in China last time around. I'm usually a little wary of food and beauty/skincare related products that are manufactured there, I don't think the controls are tight enough. The brushes in the earlier bags were kind of in the same boat....I didn't know what the bristles were made of...and that made me a bit wary....


They are more strict when it comes to quality control for stuff that are to be exported overseas. I've met a Chinese guy when I was in Hong Kong and he works for a clothing factory that makes clothes for H&amp;M, Zara, A&amp;F, Aeropostale and American Eagle. He said anything with a little mistake (i.e. a thread not well sewed) will be sent back and the factory without paying for those products. They will then go ahead and sell the not-perfect product to independent sellers to minimize the loss.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok, I haven't been getting ANY emails from Myglam since my last box shipped in august and I check my spam folder and definitely nothing.  WTF.  Am I the only person who did not get the email?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't received any emails other the the confirmation email I received when I finally got off the wait list.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 12, 2012)

Any tracking info yet?? Nothing here.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont receive any emails either not even a shipping confirmation i just wait for my bag to randomly show up


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 12, 2012)

I just checked and last month I got a shipment confirmation email on the 13th. maybe tomorrow they'll ship??


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and last month I got a shipment confirmation email on the 13th. maybe tomorrow they'll ship??


I got mine on the 11th.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got mine on the 11th.


 Maybe that means we will get one today:


----------



## Wynter (Sep 12, 2012)

Oops...got the BB thread mixed up with the MG one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm looking forward to getting my bag!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah... usually I get my shipping notice on the 10th.. everyone on the myglam page is saying they ship out in the middle of the month they always ship out around the 15th, but I am pretty sure it was always around the 9th or 10th.. like 100%.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe they're a little late this month. Or didn't want to ship on Sept. 11th or something since it's an unlucky day.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2012)

Unlucky day?


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they're a little late this month. Or didn't want to ship on Sept. 11th or something since it's an unlucky day.


To my knowledge the only business that did not operate yesterday was the Chinese restaurant that is directly across the street from the Memorial in NYC.

That would be a poor excuse.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 12, 2012)

I was just theorizing.  It really could be that they weren't ready to ship them out yet.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 12, 2012)

All I have to say is I'm glad I never cancelled =D

Now that I'm in college, I've been seriously utilizing the cute bags they've sent out - for my pens/pencils/highlighters.......&amp; snacks ;D


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont receive any emails either not even a shipping confirmation i just wait for my bag to randomly show up


 Ditto here.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 13, 2012)

Really? Not even in the spam/junk email box? Odd. Have you let the MyGlam staff know?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? Not even in the spam/junk email box? Odd. Have you let the MyGlam staff know?


I have not yet.  The last email I got from Myglam was my august shipping email and I check my spam folders/junk and nothing's there.


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I have to say is I'm glad I never cancelled =D
> 
> Now that I'm in college, I've been seriously utilizing the cute bags they've sent out - for my pens/pencils/highlighters.......&amp; snacks ;D


 I love that idea! I'm definantly going to be saving some for next year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have not yet.  The last email I got from Myglam was my august shipping email and I check my spam folders/junk and nothing's there.


All of my sub emails are rerouted to a specific folder and I haven't received anything from them either.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 13, 2012)

Just seen promises video featuring the sept bag, any one else super excited for this bag? They are really stepping up! I loved the Ã¨clos last month anyone else?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Sep 13, 2012)

I just wish I'd get my shipping notification




. I'm so antsy for this bag and already excited about the October bag, LOL! My mom is going to sign up for Myglam as well. I showed her my July bag and my August bag and she was like



, LOL!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

From their FB page:



> UPDATE: We're so happy to see our community so excited over receiving this month's Glam Bag! For the September Glam Bag, shipping starts today and tomorrow. Tracking codes will then be e-mailed out starting Monday. More questions? Sign in to http://myglam.com/ and check your account information OR e-mail the Glam Girls at http://mygl.am/asktheglamgirls for a more in depth look at your account. P.S. If you were subscribed by September 1st, you will get a September Glam Bag. Otherwise, the October Glam Bag will be your first.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From their FB page:


wow they're shipping them out late this month


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 13, 2012)

Would love to see the video! Can you post a link JoniLynn?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

I think this is the video she meant. It features the glam bag items.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just seen promises video featuring the sept bag, any one else super excited for this bag? They are really stepping up!
> 
> I loved the Ã¨clos last month anyone else?


Yes, I loved it.  I use the serum and face cream nightly.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 13, 2012)

Go on YouTube search dope2111 (promise phans chanel) its the video my fall make-up look or something like that Sorry I'm on an iPod I can't figure out how to copy links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this helps tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Go on YouTube search dope2111 (promise phans chanel) its the video my fall make-up look or something like that
> 
> Sorry I'm on an iPod I can't figure out how to copy links
> ...


I already posted it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 13, 2012)

I just hope the October bag will be good. The last time they "opened" subscriptions, it was almost a disaster for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubububbiy (Sep 13, 2012)

Still no tracking yet. Did anyone got trackings yet?


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope the beautiful bag is a sign of good things to come for October!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bubububbiy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking yet. Did anyone got trackings yet?


Scroll up a few messages for the official response but no they aren't sending them until Monday.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 14, 2012)

So I'm guessing everyone gets one of the four featured eyeshadows.  Here's to hoping that I get the green eyeshadow!  I don't have anything that's dark green so it would be great to get it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 14, 2012)

There were 4 shadows posted? Did I miss something? Lol


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 14, 2012)

So the lip gloss this month is from Jane Cosmetics.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm guessing everyone gets one of the four featured eyeshadows.  Here's to hoping that I get the green eyeshadow!  I don't have anything that's dark green so it would be great to get it.


 I'm hoping for the smokey purple!!!

I love that we are getting to try Jane cosmetics since they had their big relaunch recently. It'll be my first Soho brush so I'm excited for that as well


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There were 4 shadows posted? Did I miss something? Lol


   In Promise's video, she had the Mirabella four shadow quad, and she was using to do her eyes.  I think that's probably the eyeshadow that was revealed in the sneak peak for this month.

There were four colors: brown, dark green, purple, and white.

I already have a dark ox blood shade that shows up purple, and I have two different shades of matte brown and endless amounts of white highlighter shadow.  So I really want the dark green. Anyone want to trade if they get the dark green?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 14, 2012)

Just to recap for members what this month's products will be (and Promise lists the items in the video description).

SOHO Smudge Brush ($6.99)
Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer ($4.41 to $5.74, I couldn't tell the exact weight)
Jane Cosemetics Sparkle Gloss ($3.33 based on a trio retailing for $9.99)
Mirabella Eye Colour ($10 per pan)
Circus by Andrea's Choice (unknown)

Total value of the bag minus nail polish and the bag itself: approximately $24.73 to $26.06.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 14, 2012)

> Â  In Promise's video, she had the Mirabella four shadow quad, and she was using to do her eyes.Â  I think that's probably the eyeshadow that was revealed in the sneak peak for this month. There were four colors: brown, dark green, purple, andÂ white. I already have a dark ox blood shade that shows up purple, and I have two different shades of matte brown and endless amounts of white highlighter shadow.Â  So I really want the dark green.Â Anyone want to trade if they get the dark green?Â


 Oh ok! Thanks for answering, I havent had a chance to watch it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm officially in for October!!!


----------



## cfmarie79 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Crickets*


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

They have started shipping box already, anyone heard when their updaiting the glam room?


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cfmarie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Crickets*


 bahahaha


----------



## tevans (Sep 16, 2012)

I never get any shipping notification emails. It's like POOF and my bag is there.


----------



## mellee (Sep 16, 2012)

Big Lots had a huge fluffy All Over Shadow brush from Soho for $2.50.  Just picked up one today.  I hope the smudge is this nice!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a very similar all over shadow brush to that one by Raw Color, and it is my most used brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am excited about the smudge brush in this box, I actually don't have one just like it, all of my similar ones seem to be a bit larger.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 16, 2012)

I stillllll didn't get a shipping confo.....&amp; I always have the bag by now. wth, myglam!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stillllll didn't get a shipping confo.....&amp; I always have the bag by now. wth, myglam!


 I think I read that they have already started shipping them, but that they aren't sending out the confirmations until tomorrow


----------



## diana16 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stillllll didn't get a shipping confo.....&amp; I always have the bag by now. wth, myglam!


they just sent out the bags on friday and we should get the email monday w/ shipping info


----------



## SandyNoemy (Sep 17, 2012)

i hope i get my shipping info today, still waiting on birchbox shipping info too. i usually have both by the 15th.


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i get my shipping info today, still waiting on birchbox shipping info too. i usually have both by the 15th.


I'm rather relieved that Myglam has already shipped them, and waited a couple days before providing the shipping email. Reading from the BB thread, this seems like a wiser choice. I'm a bit bummed that most of these sub companies are shipping later than usual this month.. but we must keep in mind they don't guarantee a shipping date. In the end, I'm happy with it pops up in my mailbox.

Other things to consider is the nail polish may slow shipping movement. Honestly though if companies know there are products that would cause a delay, it'd be so awesome for them to be proactive and ship them sooner.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 17, 2012)

But it's official that they have shipped out?


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But it's official that they have shipped out?


Yes, it was stated on their facebook wall either Thurs or Friday. Their shipping notices will start to roll in sometime today.


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait did someone buy the company or something? I wonder if they sold it.


I have to read the announcement more, but they just posted something on their Facebook wall.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 17, 2012)

I finally got a shipping notice... looks like I'm getting it by Thursday, one day later than my birchbox!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 17, 2012)

I've moved the posts about the name change over to the thread Glamourdolleyes started.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128872/myglam-is-now-ipsy/0_100


----------



## mermuse (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today &amp; at least my bag seems to be in my city already! Although I hope they can correct the track of delays each month. It seems like eventually it will just get later and later &amp; mess up the monthly concept a little bit.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry! I didn't know it was being talked about here as well.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've moved the posts about the name change over to the thread Glamourdolleyes started.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128872/myglam-is-now-ipsy/0_100


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry? Don't be. Starting the new thread is a good idea because it's not part of the September bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 17, 2012)

YAY GOT MY SHIPPING NOTICE.  I don't mind so much not getting it sooner as it shows on my tracking info that it shipped Friday.  It's already updated and I should get it in a few days.  As long as they don't pull a Birchbox and send shipping emails before shipping (if that's what happened) then I'm fine.  It is a little later this month, but they announced it and so that's fine with me.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, it's ironic how MyGlam and Birchbox seem to have taken polar opposite approaches this month. Birchbox sent their shipping notices out 3-4 days before the boxes were actually shipped; MyGlam sent them out 3-4 days after they shipped.

I definitely prefer MyGlam's approach. At least the boxes all seem to be well and truly on their way, and we're not sitting here frantically refreshing our tracking numbers waiting for them to actually update and give us information.


----------



## zombielovrr (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine should be here by Friday =].


----------



## diana16 (Sep 17, 2012)

both my bb and myglam will be here wednesday, hoping i get it tomorrow since its already close to me


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 17, 2012)

Spoiler Alert !

I've spent the last two months contemplating getting rid of one of my two boxes (MG aka "ipsy" and BB), and I think after this or next month MyGlam will be the one to go... Not too impressed with this month's. Haven't gotten my bag, but the GlamRoom is open to show what you'll be getting. The nail polishes are just terrible, maybe just on my nails, but very streaky, runny, and inconsistent. Seems like something that was just an easy "add in" for them these past few months. Jane is a brand I used to buy as a child from the drugstore, not to mention I'm over glosses in myglam, but it also makes sense since they are super cheap and they can send them out to the masses. Also, its some sort of "sparkle glitter" gloss. I know MG might attempt to cater to a younger crowd than BB, so that might be a reason for the sparkle/glitter lips, but I just don't think mglam is for me. I've never really been super impressed with it. Everything is just very blah, lacks variety and creativity. Also dislike how we all get virtually the same bags. Just some venting about this month's bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might give it ONE more month due to the name change to see if anything else changes!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 17, 2012)

According to my tracking Im supposed to get it by Thursday but I typically get it 2 days earlier than the expected date so I'm hoping I get it tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 17, 2012)

Woohoo~ Mine is already in my city, it actually arrived on Saturday but I am sure because its a big city with two colleges in it and several different districts, its gotta go through a bit of processing to figure out which one to send it to next, either way, its projected to arrive tomorrow~ I got a postcard from my sister from her business trip from boston sooo hopefully that means I'll get this mail too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have tracking yet. Is this normal? My first bag


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler Alert !
> 
> I've spent the last two months contemplating getting rid of one of my two boxes (MG aka "ipsy" and BB), and I think after this or next month MyGlam will be the one to go... Not too impressed with this month's. Haven't gotten my bag, but the GlamRoom is open to show what you'll be getting. The nail polishes are just terrible, maybe just on my nails, but very streaky, runny, and inconsistent. Seems like something that was just an easy "add in" for them these past few months. Jane is a brand I used to buy as a child from the drugstore, not to mention I'm over glosses in myglam, but it also makes sense since they are super cheap and they can send them out to the masses. Also, its some sort of "sparkle glitter" gloss. I know MG might attempt to cater to a younger crowd than BB, so that might be a reason for the sparkle/glitter lips, but I just don't think mglam is for me. I've never really been super impressed with it. Everything is just very blah, lacks variety and creativity. Also dislike how we all get virtually the same bags. Just some venting about this month's bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might give it ONE more month due to the name change to see if anything else changes!


I'm the opposite. BB is getting the ax. Too many small samples and foil packets for me. The Stila blister packets were the straw that broke the camel's back. At least give us enough to cover the whole face once! Ipsy (formerly known as MyGlam LOL) has consistently bigger samples of products I'll actually use.


----------



## Wyosparkles (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the stila foil packets too and that just ...that was the deal breaker for me as well!   I decided to give them a month to rectify, but  I did see my BB box for this month and wow...it all looks like leftovers from previous months!  Definitely on the chopping block!  MG (it will always be MG, sorry!), on the other hand was on my chopping block a while ago and for some reason I stuck with them...and I'm quite glad I did!!  MG has really stepped up their game, I've really been impressed.  It seems to me that they are trying to listen to the complaints/wishes/desires of the buyers and are slowly getting better.  I'm sticking with MG for a while longer. 

So yes...I'm hanging in there...can't wait to get my MG this month!


----------



## alice blue (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm loving this month's bag. I like everything they are sending.


----------



## cfmarie79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Freaking Finally!  Good lord...

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5308
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 20 2012

I ditched BB a long time ago, it dawned on me that I could go to a department store and make rounds at the counters &amp; end up with more samples of better stuff for FREE.


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 17, 2012)

Totally agree! I love the size of samples from MyGlam and Glossybox so much more than I do from Birchbox. They send out too many variations, so you are bound to get a box that sucks hard core. Which happens to me often.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 17, 2012)

Still no shipping confo =(

However, since most of the bags are 2 days away from everyone, then I like what they did this month.. lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 17, 2012)

My bag is three days away.  I can't wait.


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my Myglam confirmation number, Myglam bag, and Birchbox all in the same day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my confirmation today!  And it looks like it's only a day away.


----------



## missyjluver (Sep 17, 2012)

People are already getting bags? Lucky! Post pics!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine is set to be delivered in 3 days, but considering it's only 2 hours from me I doubt it will take that long. Really excited for this one!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 17, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5286
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 20 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Sep 15 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Durham, NC Sep 14 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Durham, NC Sep 14 2012 Package received for processing Durham, NC


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 17, 2012)

Judging from the website, we're all getting the shimmering brown color, which isn't bad but it would have been nice to sample the other colors too. 

I hope the eyeshadow comes in a metal pan so that I can put it my Unii palette.  How are you guys going to store the shadow pan?  Do you guys use unii palettes or z-palettes or something else?


----------



## mellee (Sep 18, 2012)

It looks like a pan in the video.  Since they showed that, I bought one of the ELF $1 4-palettes in my travels last week.  Even if for some reason it doesn't come that way, couldn't hurt to have.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 18, 2012)

I just checked my tracking and my glam bag skiped over 2 cities it normally goes through so if that's right I should get it today.... Anyone know if they changed their shipping? Or did this happen to any of you?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine is already in my city and got accepted by the post office yesterday. Hopefully it will be at my apartment today.


----------



## tevans (Sep 18, 2012)

> I don't have tracking yet. Is this normal? My first bag :icon_chee


 This is the first month I've ever received any shipping notification and i've been with my Glam for a few months now. I wouldn't worry as long as they charge you for it.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine should be in my mailbox waiting fo rme when I get out of work today! yay!


----------



## Val Erler (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is that TWO eyeshadow pans I see?!
> ...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 18, 2012)

I think we only get one eyeshadow. At least, thats what it looks like in other instagram photos.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine will be here today!!!! I received my shipping notice yesterday so super happy dance!!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 18, 2012)

The shadow color is Semiformal and it does come in a metal pan. Jane is Sparkle Pink. This is my first glam bag in a while and I was surprised by the polish. It seems more glass than polish lol. Packaging like that is normally used by companies to mislead consumers to think they are getting more than they are. The carton was cute though.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 18, 2012)

I think the person with the instagram pic accidently received two of the same shadow. There's only one.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 18, 2012)

According to tracking my bag is enroute to be delivered!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayayay


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope i get mine tomorrow! Thanks for the pic! I am looking foward to the brush product!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi my fellow IPSTERS.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 18, 2012)

Wohoo! Got my bag today and in the process of uploading a vid.

the pink lip gloss was P I N K and smelled kind of like chocolate or something, bag was nice, brush was okay/nice, shadow was a lot smaller than i expected, but how much eye shadow do you really need? lol. split end sealer smelt good. I think i like the purple nail polish better than the pink- doesn't make my eyes bleed as much!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics! What is the coupon for??


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the person with the instagram pic accidently received two of the same shadow. There's only one.


and I would choose that pic and post it. haha

Maybe it was a mistake...or are we just seeing double? lol


----------



## lauravee (Sep 18, 2012)

Go my bag a day early! So I actually really like the eyeshadow, but this is my first loose pan and I'm not quite sure what to do with it for safekeeping. I don't want to spend a lot on something like a uni-pallette for one shadow. hmmm....


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my bag just now. One eyeshadow pan... nice color though.


----------



## bubububbiy (Sep 18, 2012)

So i received myglam bag today, and was super excited. BUT I have to warn everyone about the $20 off ipsy.justfab.com offer, it's actually a subscription you have to pay $39.95 after purchasing items from their site. Took me awhile to cancel the subscription. I rather not use the $20 and go through so much trouble to cancel the justfab VIP subscription. So read other reviews first before you want to buy from justfab.com. 

Other then that, i am happy with this month.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 18, 2012)

Highlight for spoilers.

Got mine pretty early today as well.  The shadow color has a nice warm almost orange-copper tone to it.  It's 36 semiformal.  I'm presuming everyone got the same?  I'm not quite sure how to store it either.  The Jane sparklegloss is in sparklepink is really thick, creamy, mildly sticky, and looks a bit youthful in the color and sparkle options.  Not bad, nothing exciting, or anything I'd repurchase.  Ok, it's feeling pretty crazy thick on my lips now, and the scent is plastic-y cheap makeup-y fake vanilla.  I could see this get irritating.  The brush seems pretty decent.

Makes me realize that in comparison to Glossy Box's last bag, this feels worth much less than half to me for sure.  Although GB had a standout bag this last go around, comparing the similar items in this bag with theirs, the others were significantly nicer in quality.

I'm still hanging on for now because it's fun, but I'm realizing I'm less interested in the items in general.


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my bag and love it! It's my 1st ipsy bag and think its great! Nail polish is actually nice after the top coat... Very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 18, 2012)

Im trying to update my cc info &amp; it wont take. Ugghhh!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag and love it! It's my 1st ipsy bag and think its great! Nail polish is actually nice after the top coat... Very happy


Post a pic pls.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 18, 2012)

I got my bag today! The same brown eyeshadow that everyone seems have gotten in Semi Formal. It's basically like a rust color almost, on my NC15 skintone. I'll def. use it. But I am not a fan of just a pan w/o a top to go on it!

The nail polish is alright, but if you own Julep's Helena, they're exact dupes of one another. I put it on a white card and you can't even tell which is which at all. Same color, same formula everything. So that was sort of disappointing.

The gloss is nice, glad it's not a gigantic tube! I prefer smaller tubes.

All in all, it's not my favorite glambag/Ipsybag, but it's not the worst either.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine, hopefully tomorrow and my BB hasnt come in the mail yet.


----------



## mellee (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go my bag a day early! So I actually really like the eyeshadow, but this is my first loose pan and I'm not quite sure what to do with it for safekeeping. I don't want to spend a lot on something like a uni-pallette for one shadow. hmmm....


It fits in the Elf palette.  If you have a Target near you, they should have them available for $1.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It fits in the Elf palette.  If you have a Target near you, they should have them available for $1.


 Nice find mellee!


----------



## Max88 (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my first Glam bag today...





I'd love to know other's opinion on how this bag compares to previous ones. Here's a blog post with the details of the items.

http://neonchipmunkmakeup.blogspot.com/2012/09/september-myglam-bag-few-other-goodies.html

It's not by blog, I just came across it when googling the Carol's Daughter's item. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet so I'd love to know what other's think.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first Glam bag today...
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 18, 2012)

Didn't Jane actually recently redesign themselves?

Anyways... I logged into Ipsy.... no new quiz? Anyone else not have it?


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 18, 2012)

I also logged into the new ipsy site. I didn't come across a new quiz and I was looking. Under my account I noticed that it said green eyes, blonde hair, fair skin which I'm thinking must have been from the first quiz I took when it was my glam. I read there now customizing our boxes to our profile, this should be fun!!


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm getting my bag tomorrow and I'm going to try to put my lil pan eyeshadow down in a lil pot I have for beading... I hope it fits lol, I don't have a target near me and I'm not paying $7 shipping for a $1 pallette lol


----------



## page5 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting my bag tomorrow and I'm going to try to put my lil pan eyeshadow down in a lil pot I have for beading... I hope it fits lol, I don't have a target near me and I'm not paying $7 shipping for a $1 pallette lol


 Your post reminded me that I have a couple of small, shallow plastic containers with a hinge lid that would work great for the eyeshadow pan. I bought a three pack for $1 at a dollar store or Big Lots. My daughter used one for a classroom project. I believe they were originally intended for pill boxes.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi my fellow IPSTERS.


 LOL IPPIE IPSTERS =]


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have one thing to add about MG/Ipsy. They are the one sub company that gets better and better. It really appears they are trying to please the masses. I was subbed in the beginning and there were months and months of brushes (which I liked but a lot of people didn't) a lot of foil packets, coupons you had to spend money to use, shipping issues, etc. Now it seems to me they are really trying to get better and I appreciate that. This  unlike some subs I know that seem to be going downhill... (Birchbox I'm looking at you.)


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first Glam bag today...
> 
> ...


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Aw. Although my UPS MI said it would be coming on the 20th, USPS updated it showing it would be coming on the 22nd instead..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one thing to add about MG/Ipsy. They are the one sub company that gets better and better. It really appears they are trying to please the masses. I was subbed in the beginning and there were months and months of brushes (which I liked but a lot of people didn't) a lot of foil packets, coupons you had to spend money to use, shipping issues, etc. Now it seems to me they are really trying to get better and I appreciate that. This  unlike some subs I know that seem to be going downhill... (Birchbox I'm looking at you.)


 Amen sister...I finally cancelled BB yesterday and I am excited to see how I like my first IPSY bag in October! In the e-mail they were throwing around names like Urban Decay, TheBalm, NYX, and "many more that they couldn't tell us yet"....we'll see!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like the color of the lipgloss in the Septmeber bag, but not so much the stickiness.  Can anyone recommend a different brand with similar color?


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amen sister...I finally cancelled BB yesterday and I am excited to see how I like my first IPSY bag in October! In the e-mail they were throwing around names like Urban Decay, TheBalm, NYX, and "many more that they couldn't tell us yet"....we'll see!


Yes, I am still using my Urban Decay Eyeliner I received a few months back! It has lasted me a long time and now I am officially committed to their eyeliners!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you believe guysss that my coworkers package came in and mine didn't! I went to track it and it's all the way uptown in my city and I am all the way downtown.

The UPS zipcode showed mine and now the USPS is showing a different one. Oh dear


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 19, 2012)

I got my box today! A day earlier then thought woohoo! You can see my box video in my siggy if your interested in sizes! I was really excited about the brush won't say names in case ppl still don't know! But it's 8$ where I live and I wanted to try it but did t wanna spend the money. So I am veryexcited to give that a try. I also love the bag! Wow can you say beautiful. I can even see myself taking this out for a lovely stroll or dressed up evening how fun! I am so loving this sub! Can't wait to see next month!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

YUCK! Got my bag today and the lip gloss is exactly what I expected. Super goopy and sticky with an awful fake vanilla chemical smell. It's honestly nauseating. It is no different than a 99 cent Bonnie Belle lip gloss, in my opinion. God bless women who can rock lip gloss without getting their hair stuck in it and feeling like they have glue on their lips all day, I'm certainly too much of a baby to deal with that.

However, I do love the rest of the items and will maybe give eyeshadow a chance with this new brush. I've just never been able to get it right because I have small eyes and eyelids. Nail polish is super pretty and seems like it's matte, which is really cool. The bag is cute too, though I wasn't expecting vinyl. Definitely a good wristlet for a night out.

Well, there's my two cents.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

I got my bag and I LOVE the lip gloss!!! I don't pick up a scent at all! I have the mangoes and cream philosophy lip gloss and that's disgusting. This gloss was a pleasant surprise because I thought it was light pink but its darker than I thought! Gorgeous! The brush is so nice!!!! I cant wait to try the orger stuff! The biggest surprise is the bag itself!!!! It's perfect! I'm actually using it today as a wristlet. Best bag we've gotten yet IMO!!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YUCK! Got my bag today and the lip gloss is exactly what I expected. Super goopy and sticky with an awful fake vanilla chemical smell. It's honestly nauseating. It is no different than a 99 cent Bonnie Belle lip gloss, in my opinion. God bless women who can rock lip gloss without getting their hair stuck in it and feeling like they have glue on their lips all day, I'm certainly too much of a baby to deal with that.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you on the lipgloss! Just not into it.... 

Was really this close to cancelling myglam/ipsy after this bag but I guess I'll give it another month.. I really hate how we ALL  get the same bag and colors for the most part, but the postcard in this bag made the claim that ipsy bag products would be "personalized colors" and products based on our skin, etc. If they pull through with this next month, I'll keep it. But I have yet to see any type of quiz or anything. Would think that if they were truly going to personalize bags for next month, they would need info from us other than the initial information we gave.

Also, I like the eyeshadow... Would have been PERFECT for the summer! It's a really gorgeous bronzey brown that's subtle but really nice on my skintone. Has orangey undertones, it's cute.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my bag yesterday...

I love the black bag that you can bring anywhere. *I put the nail polish on right away (i got the purple) and hated it without the top coat once the top coat was on it was great but chipped the next day after i washed a set of dishes.  *

*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love lip gloss but this one I automatically gave to my six year old to play dress up so sticky and goes on clumpy.  I do love the brush.  Haven't tried the other items but so far it's better than my birchbox this month...*


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 19, 2012)

For the first time since they launched, I didn't receive a confo email. However, I did receive my bag. But I didn't receive the coupons or anything like that in it. I must comment on the quality of the bag this month, it is amazing! Def gonna use it as a clutch!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with you on the lipgloss! Just not into it....
> 
> ...


The personalized products will begin for October with that Black, Red and white bag! I am super excited to see!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The personalized products will begin for October with that Black, Red and white bag! I am super excited to see!


 that bag is CUTE. I'm psyched for my first month!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 19, 2012)

So jealous everyone has their bags. My ETA is the 24th. All my subs take forever to get to me. You would think I live in the boonies but I'm in a burb of ATL. sheesh.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 19, 2012)

I received my bag today and was pretty happy overall. Here are my thoughts:

Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer - my favorite thing in the bag! Eye serums and hair care are my two indulgences so this was a very nice treat. It's what Nexxus Humectress wishes it was. It's quite expensive though so I'll have to see how long the sample (10 grams) lasts to see if it's worth buying the 1.7 oz bottle for $25. I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow so it's a great way to see if my split ends come back!

SOHO Smudge Brush - very pretty brush but I found it to be a little hard on my eyes compared to the softer brushes I already own. It's really long too so not ideal for travel or keeping in a purse. I don't think this will get much use.

Jane Sparkle Gloss - a little to bright for me. I offered it to my 11-year old and even she turned it down. I wish the color was a little more natural, then it would have been decent. I like the tip because I hate putting doe foot applicators back into a container. I worry about contamination. With this, I just put a little on my fingertip and apply to my lips. It's quite sticky too but long lasting. 

Mirabella Eye Color - Surprisingly something I like. It looks great for natural make up looks. I wish Ipsy had included a pan holder, especially if they want to keep sending these. I only own complete palettes so I have no where to put this. Next time I'm at Target I'll check for the Elf pan holder. 

Circus by Andrea's Choice Nail Color - I REALLY like this. I have the white as well and although I didn't like the white at first because it seems more like white-out than nail polish, I ended up finding it to be useful as a NAIL POLISH PRIMER. I paint with white, and then apply lighter colors like yellow or use it for accents. This color (Tightrope) actually looks great as a beautiful matte nail color with my tips painted in clear top coat, giving it a very polished and beautiful look. It dries super fast as well. This color beats out yellow, white, and orange they sent before. This is actually quite wearable for everyday and different than the usual pinks and reds so many people wear. 

The bag - such great quality. I like it, although I did prefer the last two mesh bags so I can easily see what I'm looking for. 

Easily the best value in any of the subscriptions I have. I hate the BB has turned into craziness like foil packets, hair bands, band aids, snack bars and eye liner tattoos. BB always has ONE product that keeps me subscribing to the next month, whereas Ipsy gives me at least a few usable products that I enjoy. 

ETA: I love Sample Society just as much! This is my fun bag, SS is my adult indulgences bag. I would cancel BB if it wasn't for points. I am cancelling Julep. Just not impressed with the quality/quanity/price of the subscription. Itsy just keeps getting better. I am glad I tried this one out.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It fits in the Elf palette.  If you have a Target near you, they should have them available for $1.


 Wow! thats great to hear that it fits in there, I'll have to get one soon cause I don't have any way of keeping it otherwise and don't want it to get ruined. I don't have a target near me, but I have a kmart and a walgreens by school shuttle takes us to on weekends and some of them have e.l.f. products a lot now too!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 19, 2012)

Also even though mine was projected to be here yesterday it still isn't here yet.. its just sitting in the post office, I am getting worried about it now since some things for some reason don't get delivered to my apartment, I don't understand the reason what so ever, but they don't.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 19, 2012)

Just received my bag and got my review up!! 





The Andrea's choice nail polish is actually a close match to Julep Helena!! They both dry to the exact same matte finish...Helena is just a touch more purple, but it's less noticeable once on the nail.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 19, 2012)

> Just received my bag and got my review up!!Â  :laughing: The Andrea's choice nail polish is actually a close match to Julep Helena!! They both dry to the exact same matte finish...Helena is just a touch more purple, but it's less noticeable once on the nail.


 I thought the exact same thing, They even dry fast the same...


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

Those neon pigments dry really quickly, really matte, and have a tendency to chip like crazy.  It's a pigment thing more than a formulation, I believe.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with you on the lipgloss! Just not into it....

Was really this close to cancelling myglam/ipsy after this bag but I guess I'll give it another month.. I really hate how we ALL get the same bag and colors for the most part, but the postcard in this bag made the claim that ipsy bag products would be "personalized colors" and products based on our skin, etc. If they pull through with this next month, I'll keep it. But I have yet to see any type of quiz or anything. Would think that if they were truly going to personalize bags for next month, they would need info from us other than the initial information we gave.

Also, I like the eyeshadow... Would have been PERFECT for the summer! It's a really gorgeous bronzey brown that's subtle but really nice on my skintone. Has orangey undertones, it's cute.

 
Thank you so much, and you other ladies for giving detailed, honest information that I can use. I now know I won't be able to use the eyeshadow, and the Jane gloss doesn't sound promising either. I also don't have split ends, but I've wanted to try Carol's Daughter for a long time. If that's all I have to trade, I'll be okay with it. Now all I have to do is get the darned thing, It's been in my city for 3 days, and was hoping for better delivery than BB, but it seems Sample Society is the only service that does a good job with that.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much, and you other ladies for giving detailed, honest information that I can use. I now know I won't be able to use the eyeshadow, and the Jane gloss doesn't sound promising either. I also don't have split ends, but I've wanted to try Carol's Daughter for a long time. If that's all I have to trade, I'll be okay with it. Now all I have to do is get the darned thing, It's been in my city for 3 days, and was hoping for better delivery than BB, but it seems Sample Society is the only service that does a good job with that.


 Why won't you be able to use the eyeshadow?


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 19, 2012)

I was definantly going to cancel MG, but now I'm curious about the changes their making. I'll keep them for a few more months now. Lord knows I don't need another pink lipgloss though.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 19, 2012)

> Why won't you be able to use the eyeshadow?


 The tone it has was in the spoiler, and that's a color I can't go near with my cool coloring. I've tried, and I just look like I'm rusting away.  It was also mentioned on the Ipsy website. I hope they mean it when they say they'll start tailoring the colors to our profile.


----------



## yoru (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw. Although my UPS MI said it would be coming on the 20th, USPS updated it showing it would be coming on the 22nd instead..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The shipping now sucks for west coast "ipsters"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The shipping now sucks for west coast "ipsters"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
When did you get your bag?  I got mine yesterday and I'm in SoCal.  I wouldn't consider receiving the bag yesterday being sucky since it seems the majority of the subscribers are getting their bags either yesterday or today.  (Especially, if you factor in that they started shipping Thursday and Friday of last week.)

Anyways,  I found this article about Ipsy (MyGlam) and Birchbox.  I find it intriguing because they discuss the business side of how both companies make money. Apparently, it seems the companies only make money through full-size purchases of products and not through the actual bag of samples they send out.  I guess that means every time we use the promo codes from the Derm Store or from the Nume website, Ipsy got a certain percentage of the profit being made.  I guess Birchbox must have something similar except they must have that cost factored into the point system or something.

Here's the link to the article: http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/13/michelle-phans-myglam-raises-2-75-million/


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey! Question about ya'lls opinion of Andrea's Choice nail polish. Is it supposed to be matte like? I'm no nail polish guru, but  to me it dries so strange on my nails. I've never had a nail polish dry like this before. Is it supposed to be like this?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nguyend1anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Question about ya'lls opinion of Andrea's Choice nail polish. Is it supposed to be matte like? I'm no nail polish guru, but  to me it dries so strange on my nails. I've never had a nail polish dry like this before. Is it supposed to be like this?


  You know, I am not sure if they intended it to be matte, but now that I think about it, maybe she was aiming for a matte finish.  I normally just put a clear top coat over it to make it shine.  Personally, I don't like matte finishes on nails but that's probably because I've always had the notion that nails are supposed to shine.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nguyend1anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Question about ya'lls opinion of Andrea's Choice nail polish. Is it supposed to be matte like? I'm no nail polish guru, but  to me it dries so strange on my nails. I've never had a nail polish dry like this before. Is it supposed to be like this?


The finish is almost exactly like Illamasqua's rubber finish polishes. I put a top coat over mine and it's shiny and pretty. I really like the purple. It's probably my favorite of the AC line. I know matte polishes are the in thing right now but I like shiny nails.


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The shipping now sucks for west coast "ipsters"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got mine today. In fact both Myglam and Birchbox (and a back-to-school cravebox) all showed up today


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The finish is almost exactly like Illamasqua's rubber finish polishes. I put a top coat over mine and it's shiny and pretty. I really like the purple. It's probably my favorite of the AC line. I know matte polishes are the in thing right now but I like shiny nails.


 Oh thanks for the reply. Yea I'm used to shiny nails. I just put two coats of the tight rope and it's still streaky. Sigh, feels like cheap quality to me. =/


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is an interesting article. It has me wondering why Ipsy doesn't market their own shop more because there is an expressed interest that subbies want to buy the products in the glam bag (or even extras).


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyways,  I found this article about Ipsy (MyGlam) and Birchbox.  I find it intriguing because they discuss the business side of how both companies make money. Apparently, it seems the companies only make money through full-size purchases of products and not through the actual bag of samples they send out.  I guess that means every time we use the promo codes from the Derm Store or from the Nume website, Ipsy got a certain percentage of the profit being made.  I guess Birchbox must have something similar except they must have that cost factored into the point system or something.
> 
> Here's the link to the article: http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/13/michelle-phans-myglam-raises-2-75-million/


 I always thought people know that MyGlam earns a percentage of the money made from sales of products using those promo codes.


----------



## Wida (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the Andrea's Choice polish that came this month!  It's a beautiful color!  I didn't have an issue with it being streaky or goopy at all.  I'm not quite used to the matte finish, but I'm giving it a try since that's the in thing lately.  This is my first month back as a Myglam/Ipsy customer since February and I'm so happy I was able to re-sub.  I adore the bag and it will be a perfect clutch for a wedding I'm attending this weekend.  The only thing that I won't use is the gloss since I'm just not a fan of gloss in general, but as a whole, this bag is a win!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2012)

I got my bag today. I like it pretty well! I actually love the polish...the formula works well for me. The shadow is nice, but like others, I don't have a palette or anything ot put it in. This would have been a good time for them to send out a myGlam branded small empty palette or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The hair stuff is okay, the brush seems nice enough, and I'm not big on the gloss but I'm sure I can find someone to give it to.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Sep 19, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the back of the card that says "myglam is now. . .ipsy" and has the products listed? The side with the product listing has pictures of (I guess) ipsy members. I noticed a few familiar faces on there. I know Fairest of All's pic is on there. Did anyone else see this, am I seeing things, or has this been mentioned, and I just missed it?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

It was mentioned earlier in the thread or in another thread.


----------



## yoru (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get your bag?  I got mine yesterday and I'm in SoCal.  I wouldn't consider receiving the bag yesterday being sucky since it seems the majority of the subscribers are getting their bags either yesterday or today.  (Especially, if you factor in that they started shipping Thursday and Friday of last week.)


 I won't get it until Friday and I live in Sacramento. As for last month, my tracking says it would be at my mailbox at 14th but I actually received it at 16-17ish.

I don't know about June and July bag since I was out of states and my bf check my mailbox once every other week for me.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is an interesting article. It has me wondering why Ipsy doesn't market their own shop more because there is an expressed interest that subbies want to buy the products in the glam bag (or even extras).





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always thought people know that MyGlam earns a percentage of the money made from sales of products using those promo codes.


 Well, before I thought that but it wasn't really confirmed until this article that they did receive a percentage of the profits for selling full-size products. As for why they haven't set up a shop yet, I think it's because setting up a shop is more complicated than one would assume.  I think they have to secure a location to hold their inventory, hire a staff that deals with sales and management of the shop, not to mention designing the online shop.  I think they've been trying to develop one for months, but I get that MyGlam is trying to build everything from the ground up and maybe they're not as organized as Birchbox was when putting together their company. I don't know...just speculating here.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get your bag?  I got mine yesterday and I'm in SoCal.  I wouldn't consider receiving the bag yesterday being sucky since it seems the majority of the subscribers are getting their bags either yesterday or today.  (Especially, if you factor in that they started shipping Thursday and Friday of last week.)


 I'm in NoCal, and I just got mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

Grrr--I hate the post office!  Somehow apparently they sent my bag to the wrong post office sorting place (still in my city though) and on my tracking it showed up missent and it is taking forever to get to me!!! It says est. delivery is today so hopefully usps got their shit together and I get it today.  I guess either MI UPS sent it to the wrong office or when USPS picked it up they screwed something up.  I dunno, but I really get tired of this crap.  I wish their was a way to pick it up at the damn post office once it gets there and then I'd actually have it when it's in my city instead of 3 or 4 days later cause that's how long it's been in my city.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrr--I hate the post office!  Somehow apparently they sent my bag to the wrong post office sorting place (still in my city though) and on my tracking it showed up missent and it is taking forever to get to me!!! It says est. delivery is today so hopefully usps got their shit together and I get it today.  I guess either MI UPS sent it to the wrong office or when USPS picked it up they screwed something up.  I dunno, but I really get tired of this crap.  I wish their was a way to pick it up at the damn post office once it gets there and then I'd actually have it when it's in my city instead of 3 or 4 days later cause that's how long it's been in my city.


^^^ Yup Same thing happened to me. Same city wrong post office. SMH


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 20, 2012)

You know what I would LOVE? MG/Ipsy loves to carry things on for months, like brushes, polishes, etc. It would be great if they continued the eyeshadows giving us one a month for 2 or 4 months and gave us a duo or quad palette to put it in. THAT would be awesome. If ELF can make a palette for a $1.00 surely they could secure a bunch in bulk probably cheaper. This is just me dreaming.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

Princess2010, I like that idea. Passing it along to them.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

Just wanted to post this because I realized the Circus Tightrope polish is the EXACT color and formula as Sinful Colors Dream On which is a very inexpensive brand with a matte finish I picked up for a couple bucks somewhere like Walmart. In the photo above, my fingers are painted with the Tightrope and my thumb is Dream On. Please excuse my dry cuticles. Also, if anyone has any suggestions of a good clear matte top coat I'd love to hear them because I love the matte finishes of these polishes, but they don't stay without a top coat and I only have shiney ones.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ^^^ Yup Same thing happened to me. Same city wrong post office. SMH


Yea F the post office!  Lol.  I'm getting fed up--and not at MG/IPSY.  I think the post offices are overwhelmed with all these monthly subs going around.  They need to hire more people maybe.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine was also sent to the wrong zip code in my city. That was 3 days ago. I wonder if I'm even gonna get it.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 20, 2012)

I cant post a pic because I'm on my iPod but circus tightrope looks amazing with Julrps Brooke on top! Just a note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL That or stop closing hubs down. My local hub closed so now everything takes an additional two to three days and up to five if it's over a weekend or holiday. It's annoying because if something says it'll be here on a certain date because of that closure it's now a few days extra.


mine keeps saying something about being processed by local postoffice and it will say sorted and then processed several times in the same day in the same zip code (which isn't mine).  It's so annoying!!!    I usually don't have this much of a problem and I know it's not MG cause once they ship it out they can't help what the idiots at the post office do. GRRRR.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was also sent to the wrong zip code in my city. That was 3 days ago. I wonder if I'm even gonna get it.


Same here--three days ago.  It's so annoying.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh and this isn't about MG, but about postoffice--ok, so a few years ago my mom was invited to a christening and the person who sent the invite is in the same zipcode as her and at first my mom thought she wasn't invited cause she didn't get anything.  She's close to the woman who sent out invitations so she knew she was invited to come.  Invites were sent out a month before.  A week or two AFTER the christening, her invite finally came in the mail.  Yea, the post office sucks


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

This month the post office does suck, my bag is supposed to be here today so ill check when i get home but the tracking code just says that it was processed not ETA or anything , same thing with my BB this is getting frustrating.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 20, 2012)

Speaking of sucky usps practices, i came across this website full of priority fail storiesat  post office fail.   Some of the stories are sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 20, 2012)

I"m starting to worry, my bag was supposed to be here two days ago by the date but I realize it hadn't updated yet to say iteven shipped but now it has and the mailman usually has come here by early morning but it still isn't here yet.. x.x.


----------



## Souly (Sep 20, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. Great bag! I'm glad I canceled bb for this. Not loving the lip gloss but the rest is awesome.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m starting to worry, my bag was supposed to be here two days ago by the date but I realize it hadn't updated yet to say iteven shipped but now it has and the mailman usually has come here by early morning but it still isn't here yet.. x.x.


my bag was supposed to be here today and it wasnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully we get them tomorrow, i dont want to wait the whole weekend until monday if it doesn't come


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my bag was supposed to be here today and it wasnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully we get them tomorrow, i dont want to wait the whole weekend until monday if it doesn't come


The post office is really screwing up this month!!! I love getting these bags in the mail every month but I don't know how much longer I will participate if I have to wonder every month if it will take weeks to get my bag thanks to the post office.


----------



## alice blue (Sep 20, 2012)

My bag arrived today. Very happy with everything, but the zipper on the bag sticks. I actually like the

bright nail polish, it is not a color I would have bought on my own, but I like being taken outside my 

comfort zone. The gloss is fine--I notice no strange odor or taste. The color is bright, but it is sheer.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag arrived today. Very happy with everything, but the zipper on the bag sticks. I actually like the
> 
> ...


 I completely agree with you. Hopefully target has that $1 elf palette today.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

A fashionable month deserves fashionable accessories and thatâ€™s just what our stylists are delivering with their latest picks from *JustFab*. Bethany, Andrea, Jessica, Promise and Michelle have all hand-picked *JustFab* shoes, bags and accessories to complete their perfect fall fashion look. _And now, just for the ipsy community, Just Fab is offering $20 off your first purchase with the code *IPSY20* at checkout!_* *So become a member today for VIP access to a personalized shopping experience filled with the seasonâ€™s hottest styles and FREE shipping!*

_*Restrictions: Offer valid through October 14, 2012. Applies to new customers only, not valid on previous purchases. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other promotional offer. Valid in the US only, excluding HI and AK._


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MadamLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the back of the card that says "myglam is now. . .ipsy" and has the products listed? The side with the product listing has pictures of (I guess) ipsy members. I noticed a few familiar faces on there. I know Fairest of All's pic is on there. Did anyone else see this, am I seeing things, or has this been mentioned, and I just missed it?


 They had a contest a while back where subscribers could submit their pictures for a chance to be included on the card


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

Is that $20 off in additional to the new member discount?


----------



## xiehan (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that $20 off in additional to the new member discount?


 No, it's not. I just tried it. It's pretty misleading. You'd think that with a 50% discount and the code we can get a pair of shoes for free, but apparently they don't stack.

What you CAN do is buy 2 pairs of shoes. It'll make one of them 50% off and then there's the $20 off so it's essentially BOGOFree.

It does include a free 5-year (?!) subscription to Entertainment Weekly that you can opt out of for a $25 refund, same as the magazine offers at places like Dermstore. But, I've been googling trying to find if anyone has actually gotten the refund (there are some blog posts and comments about it) and so far I haven't read about anyone actually getting it.

I'm torn because I need a new pair of boots for winter and some of their flats are cute, and if the $25 refund actually comes through that would be two pairs of shoes for $15 which would be a great deal. But I've already spent a ton of money on make-up and skincare this month, so I'm not sure if I should be spending any more right now. I also doubt their shoes are great quality so especially if the $25 refund doesn't come through, I feel like I can better spend my $40 elsewhere. I won't get two pairs of shoes for that price, but I'll be much more likely to get a pair of boots that will last more than a few months.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, it's not. I just tried it. It's pretty misleading. You'd think that with a 50% discount and the code we can get a pair of shoes for free, but apparently they don't stack.
> ...


Yea, you live in NYC we have we more options for better quality clothes and shoes with haggling and negotiating as an option.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 20, 2012)

Erhm.. I ended up getting it today even though my USPS still doesn't say delivered. I tried the SOHO brush, but it's so scratchy, my eyes got bumpy from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you SO much for the Elf Palette/Target info!

I got my MyGlam bag, same as others with the shipping info not up to date yet but the bag already here.

It's a lovely bag but it smells like new shower curtain. I do love the black sophisticated look.

The purple nail polish takes 3 coats for a non-streaky look and you definitely need to put a coat of clear on top for a shine because

it is very matte. (is matte the right word? non-shiny finish). I got one pan of eyeshadow, the brush is very nice, and I haven't really

played with the other stuff yet. Out of the three MyGlam bags I've gotten so far this is my least favorite contents and favorite bag itself

(as long as the smell goes away soon!).


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 20, 2012)

GREAT PIC FAIREST... its not micro at all but then again we could spot you in a crowed room love it


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GREAT PIC FAIREST... its not micro at all but then again we could spot you in a crowed room love it


 Well thank you!! I was excited to be included


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know if it was just the way my brush was packaged or what, but it's totally not dense at all. The bristles were semi folded since it was shoved into the envelope. The brush itself is soft, but doesn't really seem useable for me. It's just not compact enough and is way too long to fit into any of my makeup bags. I have yet to open and swatch the shadow pan. I don't really want to go to Target to purchase an elf palette (even though it's only $1), but have no other way of storing it. Having to buy another product to use/store one just irks me. I'm having mixed feelings about the bag. I think I'll be sticking it out one more month than deciding if I can cancel.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

My package and my eldest daughters bags from MyGlam came today and the smudge brushes are slightly different between the two bags. Mine is a darker pink brush with more compact bristles while her's is a lighter pink and the bristles are not as compact. The shape of her bristles are different as well. It's obvious these were not made at the same time and came from different production periods.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had a contest a while back where subscribers could submit their pictures for a chance to be included on the card


 Wow! Congratulations! I immediately noticed the pic of you first, because every time I see your avatar, I think, "God, I love her hair!!"


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my bag yesterday. I have to agree that the tightrope color nailpolish is pretty much identical to Dream on by Sinful Colors (I've owned it for a while). I really like it though... looks great with a clear/glitter coat. I've got tightrope on with a coat of kaleidoscope by wet n' wild on top. The split end stuff by Carol's Daughter smells almost exactly like the Numi Hydro Punch stuff we got a couple of bags ago. I can't wait to give it a try! The brush is nice... I have and use the entire Real Techniques collection but I can never have too many eye brushes, LOL! I'll definitely have to get one of those empty elf palettes for the pan of shadow and I agree it would be great if we got a new shadow color each month and a palette to put them in. I'm a lipgloss junkie so I'm happy with the lip gloss. One gripe I have is the applicator part. I guess I'm just partial to a wand applicator. The bag is really cute but when I went to open it the second time, the wristlet loop came apart. Luckily I was able to fix it. Overall, I'm pretty happy with this bag. I'm much happier with this sub than I ever was with BB. I can't wait to see how things will turn out when they start using our profiles to determine the products we get!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, it's not. I just tried it. It's pretty misleading. You'd think that with a 50% discount and the code we can get a pair of shoes for free, but apparently they don't stack.
> 
> ...


 I managed to stack the Ipsy code with the get $15 off your first purchase thing and I got a bag and a pair of shoes though, along with the EW subscription, so I don't know if what you tried to buy mattered. $44 for the three things, which is a little more than the cost of a pair of shoes. I finally got a pair of red heels that I've been pining after.

...also I didn't realise the EW was 5 years...I thought it was one. I definitely am going to try and get the $25 back then. I have a major problem with EW, and I was planning on calling then and cancelling without knowing I could get the $25 back anyway, but now I'm definitely going to push for it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they are exactly the same! Interesting!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah so I noticed the date my bag was delivered was Wednesday... if I don't have it by Friday I am going to contact my glam and see if they can send me another one to my home address, I won't get to see it for another two weeks but at least I would be getting one altogether. &gt;&lt;.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel like this happens pretty frequently with brands being recycled. At least they tried to change up the look of the bottle and brand. I'm about 99.99% sure that the LA Colors and LA Girl brand makes the nail polish for Forever 21 (Love &amp; Beauty I think it's called). The formula is exactly the same and like the bottles are the same too. :


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday. I have to agree that the tightrope color nailpolish is pretty much identical to Dream on by Sinful Colors (I've owned it for a while). I really like it though... looks great with a clear/glitter coat. I've got tightrope on with a coat of kaleidoscope by wet n' wild on top. The split end stuff by Carol's Daughter smells almost exactly like the Numi Hydro Punch stuff we got a couple of bags ago. I can't wait to give it a try! The brush is nice... I have and use the entire Real Techniques collection but I can never have too many eye brushes, LOL! I'll definitely have to get one of those empty elf palettes for the pan of shadow and I agree it would be great if we got a new shadow color each month and a palette to put them in. I'm a lipgloss junkie so I'm happy with the lip gloss. One gripe I have is the applicator part. I guess I'm just partial to a wand applicator. The bag is really cute but when I went to open it the second time, the wristlet loop came apart. Luckily I was able to fix it. Overall, I'm pretty happy with this bag. I'm much happier with this sub than I ever was with BB. I can't wait to see how things will turn out when they start using our profiles to determine the products we get!


 It is also pretty much identical to Julep's Helena polish.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, it's not. I just tried it. It's pretty misleading. You'd think that with a 50% discount and the code we can get a pair of shoes for free, but apparently they don't stack.
> ...


 Last year Steve Madden had something similar. I bought a pair of shoes and got a free year of US Weekly. I didn't want the magazine really, so I send in the refund,which was for $10, and the check came like a month later.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hopefully I get my bag today cause im going out of town  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if it was just the way my brush was packaged or what, but it's totally not dense at all. The bristles were semi folded since it was shoved into the envelope. The brush itself is soft, but doesn't really seem useable for me. It's just not compact enough and is way too long to fit into any of my makeup bags. I have yet to open and swatch the shadow pan. I don't really want to go to Target to purchase an elf palette (even though it's only $1), but have no other way of storing it. Having to buy another product to use/store one just irks me. I'm having mixed feelings about the bag. I think I'll be sticking it out one more month than deciding if I can cancel.


 Im glad you said that B/c i wasn wondering how am i going to store this shadow which i actually like which irked me as well


----------



## Babs (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new here but I am wondering if it is just me or if everyone got a shader crease brush instead of a smudge brush? I thought a smudge brush has that rubbery eraser feel.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a smudge brush as did my daughter.


----------



## lilyelement (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope I have this happen lol - found this on MyGlam's facebook.



> Did I win a give away this past month without notice? My bag arrived yesterday and there was a new in the box MAC lipgloss in it along with everything else. I checked the website and the forums and no one else has mentioned receiving one. I'm definitely not complaining, haha. Just confused. Thanks!


 link: https://www.facebook.com/myglam/posts/420064154707578


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 21, 2012)

> Yea F the post office! Lol. I'm getting fed up--and not at MG/IPSY. I think the post offices are overwhelmed with all these monthly subs going around. They need to hire more people maybe


 The post office has been running short-handed for years. They are strictly downsizing and don't hire anyone to replace retirees. The carriers have to work 6 days a week at least 10 hours a day in the summer. This is only going to get worse.

I got my first bag today and it was better than I expected. The gloss works for me and doesn't seem glittery or cheap looking. It's a nice MLBB color. I don't know any gloss that isn't sticky so that's normal. The brush seems soft but as posters said, it's too long and I don't understand the reason for that. Looking forward to giving the hair serum a try, but the shadow is a non-starter. I'm pretty happy with the polish color, and the bag will be traded or consigned. I'm hoping for more high-end products in the next few bags.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 21, 2012)

> I hope I have this happen lol - found this on MyGlam's facebook.
> 
> Quote: Did I win a give away this past month without notice? My bag arrived yesterday and there was a new in the box MAC lipgloss in it along with everything else. I checked the website and the forums and no one else has mentioned receiving one. I'm definitely not complaining, haha. Just confused. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I have this happen lol - found this on MyGlam's facebook.
> 
> link: https://www.facebook.com/myglam/posts/420064154707578


 Weird!  Yeah, I don't know what they'd do to "resolve" it either.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The post office has been running short-handed for years. They are strictly downsizing and don't hire anyone to replace retirees. The carriers have to work 6 days a week at least 10 hours a day in the summer. This is only going to get worse.


 This is why so many folks are calling for privatization of the post office; it's no longer able to financially support itself, thus leading to cutbacks, thus leading to people using other methods, thus cutting profits, thus....vicious circle.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all. I'm new here but I am wondering if it is just me or if everyone got a shader crease brush instead of a smudge brush? I thought a smudge brush has that rubbery eraser feel.


Every smudge brush that I've gotten from every other company is a lot smaller and looks similar to this





(found image on google) and the brush I got looks more like a crease or shader brush and it's not very dense at all.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: I hope I have this happen lol - found this on MyGlam's facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My package and my eldest daughters bags from MyGlam came today and the smudge brushes are slightly different between the two bags. Mine is a darker pink brush with more compact bristles while her's is a lighter pink and the bristles are not as compact. The shape of her bristles are different as well. It's obvious these were not made at the same time and came from different production periods.


 I have this soho brush that I got from walmart and the bristles are shorter and tightly packed on that brush. My myglam brush the bristles where longer and looser almost like the E.L.F blending brush but the handles where the same "go figure"


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Every smudge brush that I've gotten from every other company is a lot smaller and looks similar to this
> ...


 I have wanted to know how do you use thse brush I have one from a brush set that i got and i dont use it its so hard


----------



## page5 (Sep 21, 2012)

My brush is wobbly where the metal fits over the wooden handle. I thought I could fix it by gluing it but the metal part is too big to fit snugly over the wooden part. I'm hoping my husband can fix it. I love the eyeshadow color! I like the gloss and bag too. My daughter's long hair is a good candidate for the split end repair so we are going to work it through her hair tonight after she takes a shower.


----------



## Babs (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Every smudge brush that I've gotten from every other company is a lot smaller and looks similar to this
> ...


  Thanks! That's what I thought to.



> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have wanted to know how do you use thse brush I have one from a brush set that i got and i dont use it its so hard


  I use the smudge brush (the one above not the one from SOHO ipsy) to soften eye liner pencils so it doesn't look as harsh. Or I line my bottom lash line from the middle to the outer corner with a pencil liner then use the smudge brush to drag it towards the inner corner for that more precise and gradiant effect. Hope this helps.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have wanted to know how do you use thse brush I have one from a brush set that i got and i dont use it its so hard


I use it to line on the bottom. I use more of a "dotting" technique than just pulling the brush along the lash line.

Overall, the brush is just not good quality for me. It doesn't pick up the color very well and the brushes are definitely awkwardly uneven as if they weren't cut properly.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Sep 21, 2012)

Still haven't gotten it.. I think I will actually wait until Monday actually and then I will contact them.. cause I really want the bag x.x I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 21, 2012)

Quote from a USPS website:  The USPS reported a net loss of $1.890 billion for the month of July 2012, brining the YTD loss to $13.539 billion! Most classes of mail, including First Class and Standard, continued to see decreased volumes, however Shipping Services saw continued dramatic gains. Total workhours were down slightly from SPLY

Quote: calexxia This is why so many folks are calling for privatization of the post office; it's no longer able to financially support itself, thus leading to cutbacks, thus leading to people using other methods, thus cutting profits, thus....vicious circle
It's true that a perfect storm of bad economy, online bill payment, increased fuel costs, clueless management, not getting enough of the cut when sharing delivery with other services, etc. have hit the PO hard, but in 2006 when Bush mandated that the USPS pre-fund 75 years of retiree health benefits in 10 years, (c'mon, like the PO will exist then), the PO started on the road to insolvency. 5.5 billion a year really cuts into the profits, and for the first time the PO started to lose money. The powers-that-be calling for privatization want to skim the cream off the top and forget about delivery to the boondocks, reasonable pricing or timely delivery. I'm slightly encouraged by the report of dramatic gains in parcel shipping-this is the direction the PO needs to go. But I don't have much hope. Continued office and hub closings, the end to Saturday delivery, curbside mail delivery-all these things have to happen, and will help accelerate the downward spiral. Enjoy your "free shipping" while you can.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 21, 2012)

When did Saturday postal services begin? I remember as a kid there wasn't Saturday mail so I want to say sometime in the 80s it began.


----------



## tevans (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't gotten my glam either . It was supposed to be here Wednesday. It's stuck in Coppell,TX with my Birchbox !


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 21, 2012)

> Wow! Congratulations! I immediately noticed the pic of you first, because every time I see your avatar, I think, "God, I love her hair!!"


 Aww thank you very much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I'm lovin this gloss! Although it looks a lot (more like identical) to the MG gloss I received last time I love it nonetheless. The smudge brush is great for blending which I do everyday . Not too sure about the shadow....I still have The Balm brown shadow that looks similar to this one...as for storing it I just took an old palette, and hot glue it in there. Another way you can store it is take an empty palette and smash the shadow into the palette with some acetone. As if you were fixing broken eye shadow. That might be too much work? Anyway Not complaining about this month I love it nonetheless hehe.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 21, 2012)

I love the gloss too! It's definitely one of the nicer ones I've gotten, and I would buy full size of it. The color is good, and I like that it's buildable with the color.

On me it can either look like my lips color but a little brighter, or neon pink depending on how much I put on.

I plan on playing around with it some more tomorrow when I do my makeup.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ColorMeLucky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm lovin this gloss! Although it looks a lot (more like identical) to the MG gloss I received last time I love it nonetheless. The smudge brush is great for blending which I do everyday . Not too sure about the shadow....I still have The Balm brown shadow that looks similar to this one...as for storing it I just took an old palette, and hot glue it in there. Another way you can store it is take an empty palette and smash the shadow into the palette with some acetone. As if you were fixing broken eye shadow. That might be too much work? Anyway Not complaining about this month I love it nonetheless hehe.


 Did you get 02 last time? I love the gloss too, it's very fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did Saturday postal services begin? I remember as a kid there wasn't Saturday mail so I want to say sometime in the 80s it began.


 From 1863-1912, mail *could* be delivered 7 days a week. In 1912, Sunday service stopped. That said, it is possible that some areas may not have been staffed for Saturday delivery, but I've never lived anywhere that did not have Saturday service.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 22, 2012)

Did everyone get the same color lipgloss?  I got Sparkle pink (hot pink) but saw there were 3 possible color choices?

Also does anyone have tips on using the loooong brush handle?  I like to get close to the mirror when I apply my makeup (I am still new to eye makeup) and feel like I am going to take out my eye using this thing!  But I love the color of the brush!  It towers over all my other ones!


----------



## yoru (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get 02 last time? I love the gloss too, it's very fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got 02 and was intimidated by how bright it is because I wear only nudes/light pinks. I read others comments and try it on. I love it so much that I went to eBay for the 01. I am glad I did and I don't mind them sending more colors in the future bags.


----------



## bluelion (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The post office has been running short-handed for years. They are strictly downsizing and don't hire anyone to replace retirees. The carriers have to work 6 days a week at least 10 hours a day in the summer. This is only going to get worse.
> 
> I got my first bag today and it was better than I expected. The gloss works for me and doesn't seem glittery or cheap looking. It's a nice MLBB color. I don't know any gloss that isn't sticky so that's normal. The brush seems soft but as posters said, it's too long and I don't understand the reason for that. Looking forward to giving the hair serum a try, but the shadow is a non-starter. I'm pretty happy with the polish color, and the bag will be traded or consigned. I'm hoping for more high-end products in the next few bags.


If you're looking for high end, Glossy Box or Sample Society may be safer bets. I think Ipsy has the potential to send high end items, but it probably won't happen in a consistent manner.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 22, 2012)

I really liked my new glambag.. the bag itself is much better quality than the previous bags and I will even take it out with me tonight. Since many of you were talking about magnetic eyeshadow palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made. These two are my favorite. I made the one on the left out of a manicure set case I got from walmart (about $2 I think) and the one on the right out of a purse-wallet. I just took everything out of them and stuck a magnetic paper on the bottom surface. I like the smaller one because of the cute colors and the mirror included (I placed the mirabella eye shadow inside) , but the bigger one fits everything I need (powder, bronzer, blush, highlighter and my favorite eyeshadows)! I also did this to an elf palette and now I can put anything I want inside.. I really like this one too because it looks very classy and sturdy!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked my new glambag.. the bag itself is much better quality than the previous bags and I will even take it out with me tonight. Since many of you were talking about magnetic eyeshadow palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made. These two are my favorite. I made the one on the left out of a manicure set case I got from walmart (about $2 I think) and the one on the right out of a purse-wallet. I just took everything out of them and stuck a magnetic paper on the bottom surface. I like the smaller one because of the cute colors and the mirror included (I placed the mirabella eye shadow inside) , but the bigger one fits everything I need (powder, bronzer, blush, highlighter and my favorite eyeshadows)! I also did this to an elf palette and now I can put anything I want inside.. I really like this one too because it looks very classy and sturdy!


 So cute and clever!


----------



## alice blue (Sep 22, 2012)

Kind of disappointed in this month's polish. It chips like crazy. Last month's (I got the hot pink)

stayed on like glue. It is still the same matte finish, but this purple is like painting on colored 

water. 

I like the brush--I use it to apply shadow and it holds it quite well. The bristles are soft. I don't think

it is as good as ecotools.

To save the eye shadow, I dropped it down in a sample pot of Bare Minerals powder. I hadn't taken the 

tape off the sifter, so it doesn't get mixed with powder.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 22, 2012)

> When did Saturday postal services begin? I remember as a kid there wasn't Saturday mail so I want to say sometime in the 80s it began.
> 
> From 1863-1912, mail *could* be delivered 7 days a week. In 1912, Sunday service stopped. That said, it is possible that some areas may not have been staffed for Saturday delivery, but I've never lived anywhere that did not have Saturday service.


 Me neither. Mail used to be delivered twice a day too. Not sure when that ended, I'm thinking the early 60's.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 22, 2012)

bluelion Quote: If you're looking for high end, Glossy Box or Sample Society may be safer bets. I think Ipsy has the potential to send high end items, but it probably won't happen in a consistent manner.
I have Sample Society and its become my favorite. I would love to get Glossybox but the problems they had before still scare me. I consider Carol's Daughter to be fairly high-end, so even if there's only one or two in a box, that's ok by me. I think I was unclear when I said I was "hoping for more high-end products in the next bags." I meant that they should keep it up with what they're doing, not that I want Dior and Chanel from them next. Although I wouldn't complain about that.




 Counting on big samples or even full-size products is a nice aspect of Myglam.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So cute and clever!


 Thank you Zadi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really handy for traveling!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked my new glambag.. the bag itself is much better quality than the previous bags and I will even take it out with me tonight. Since many of you were talking about magnetic eyeshadow palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made. These two are my favorite. I made the one on the left out of a manicure set case I got from walmart (about $2 I think) and the one on the right out of a purse-wallet. I just took everything out of them and stuck a magnetic paper on the bottom surface. I like the smaller one because of the cute colors and the mirror included (I placed the mirabella eye shadow inside) , but the bigger one fits everything I need (powder, bronzer, blush, highlighter and my favorite eyeshadows)! I also did this to an elf palette and now I can put anything I want inside.. I really like this one too because it looks very classy and sturdy!


BRILLIANT!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## yoru (Sep 23, 2012)

I just tried on the Jane glitter gloss. Besides that fake vanilla scent, I have to admit I really like it.

I tried to swatch it on my hand for a bit then find it very sticky, I guess that scares a lot of people off before even trying it on? I put a layer of lip balm under and it's not sticky at all.


----------



## mellee (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I've tried GlamBag/Ipsy for two months and cancelled.  Also cancelled Sample Society after one month last month.  I think if you've gotten a few of the boxes people have _ooooed _and _ahhhhhed _about and called the best ever and you still don't like them, the company's performing for a different audience.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if you've gotten a few of the boxes people have _ooooed _and _ahhhhhed _about and called the best ever and you still don't like them, the company's performing for a different audience.


 This is wise. Sometimes boxes/bags just aren't someone's preference. It's best to find what suits you and stick with that.


----------



## mellee (Sep 23, 2012)

On the other hand, next month I may be whining.  "Oh, yeah - give hot-pink lipgloss and flourescent nail polish several months in a row and make me think you're preachin' to a younger choir, and then the minute I cancel start sendin' the stuff I reallyreally want!  REEEAL nice, The-Artist-Formerly-Known-As-MyGlam!"


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 23, 2012)

I definantly think Myglam/Ipsy caters toward a younger group. Granted, I haven't been impressed lately and I'm part of the under 20 crowd. There's only so much pink lip gloss I can handle. I'll be sticking around for the next few months to see how they change things up though.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BRILLIANT!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


You're very welcome! I hope it's inspiring because those things are pretty cheap and easy to make!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the other hand, next month I may be whining.  "Oh, yeah - give hot-pink lipgloss and flourescent nail polish several months in a row and make me think you're preachin' to a younger choir, and then the minute I cancel start sendin' the stuff I reallyreally want!  REEEAL nice, The-Artist-Formerly-Known-As-MyGlam!"


My thoughts exactly!!! I'm only hanging in here through October because I am curious about this new personalized approach. That will be the make or break month for me. I see how happy everyone is with their items, but this is my second bag, and I'm not feelin' it. I do love the bags, though! haha

P.s. I gave last month's gloss to my friend, and I know I won't use the Jane gloss, either. I haven't even swatched it; bright pink just looks terrible on me, in any variety. Anyone want to trade? My trade list is in my signature, if anyone is interested.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got my bag friday and I'm happy with it.  I wish the polish stayed on better but I love the color.  I have used everything in the bag so far.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 24, 2012)

I pretty much love my bag this month. I think its the first time that I will actually use everything in the bag.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't care for the polish much... it chipped way to easy so I may just use it for little details or something like that. I'm so excited about everything else though and I don't know, there's something about getting a little makeup bag every month that thrills me, LOL! I can never have too many and if I do, I'll give them away as gifts. I am in love with last month's lip gloss. I got 02 which is the darker pink. Usually I shy away from colors like that and go for lighter pinks but I gave it a shot and love it! It's a must-have in my purse. I haven't tried the Jane gloss yet but I'm sure I'll be just as happy with it. I can't wait to see how they'll start personalizing our bags and if the Ocotober bag is that black, red and white bag we've seen... I'm already freakin' excited and don't even know what's in it yet, ha ha!


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't care for the polish much... it chipped way to easy so I may just use it for little details or something like that. I'm so excited about everything else though and I don't know, there's something about getting a little makeup bag every month that thrills me, LOL! I can never have too many and if I do, I'll give them away as gifts. I am in love with last month's lip gloss. I got 02 which is the darker pink. Usually I shy away from colors like that and go for lighter pinks but I gave it a shot and love it! It's a must-have in my purse. I haven't tried the Jane gloss yet but I'm sure I'll be just as happy with it. I can't wait to see how they'll start personalizing our bags and if the Ocotober bag is that black, red and white bag we've seen... I'm already freakin' excited and don't even know what's in it yet, ha ha!


 Is it really sticky? I got it &amp; gave it to a coworker.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I was just taking pictures of the items for my blog (if we ever get it off the ground... everyone is so lazy...) and realized that the color (in the tube, at least) is an exact match to the color of my nails.

My nails right now are NARS Anardana, which is my absolute favorite pink nail polish. That said, not sure if I want that color on my lips. 



 Not sure that would be flattering.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 24, 2012)

Off topic but quick question: can anyone PM me a step by step of how to start a group? thanks =)


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2012)

Members are no longer able to create groups. If you need a group set up please let me know.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Members are no longer able to create groups. If you need a group set up please let me know.


 oops, I just saw this. I actually already PM'd you. Thanks, Zadi!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 25, 2012)

So this was my first bag this month - I was so excited for it, and I am so underwhelmed it isn't even funny. I think the eyeshadow and lipgloss are so ridiculously cheap. I feel like I could've bought ones at a dollar store that are the same size and quality. I have tons of makeup brushes already. I really liked the color of the nailpolish once it was on. I painted my nails and toes at the same time, but by the next day my nails had already chipped like crazy (probably wasn't even an entire 24 hours later!!), but the polish does still look nice on my toes - weird! I probably like the Carol's Daughter sample the best, it really seems to me to be the only item that was from a quality brand.

I LOVE Glossybox and can usually find a few things I like in my BB each month. Totally disappointed. I've looked at what MyGlam/Ipsy sent out in the past, and I feel like they were much better than what was included this month! I'm going to give it another month, 2 max, and definitely cancel if things don't change. I would rather pay more $ for GlossyBox, but at least know I'm getting quality brands and things that I know I will actually use and look forward to trying.

Sorry - needed to vent and get this out!!

I'm glad that others were not as disappointed as I was! It's funny to read on these forums how with the same products/items, some of us are to happy and some are not!


----------



## xiehan (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the key for me when it comes to enjoying MyGlam/ipsy is to not expect luxury brands the way I do from Birchbox or Glossybox. I'm not sure if "ipsy" say anywhere on their site or wherever that they offer luxury/high-end beauty products, but if they do, I would disagree. It's very true that some of their products can be found in regular drugstores or are of that quality/price point -- and I'm okay with that. I wouldn't be if it were anything more than the $10 a month, but I still think we get more than that out of it in the value of the bag. For me, it replaces the silly impulse buys I'll sometimes be tempted to make at CVS or Target when I'm feeling girly or having a bad day or feel like trying something new just for the sake of trying something new. I also like that I have one sub where if I do happen to fall in love with a product, I won't need to spend $50-80 to buy the full-size.

Anyway, the real point of my post is that I just wanted to say that I tried the brush today and I actually really liked it! I agree that it seems a little weird that they call it a "smudge brush" because it's not any good at smudging, my only guess is that because it's such a soft brush you can use it to create a soft, diffused look similar to the way you might if you pack on a dark color or eyeliner and then blend it out. It's really nice for soft washes of color and with colors that you're afraid of being too heavy-handed with; for me, because I'm so light-skinned, darker crease/liner colors tend to look super heavy very fast, so I like soft brushes like this for those; it actually did seem to save me time blending those darker shades out to make them look more natural. I normally use the softer end of the double-ended brush that came with my Naked2 palette for that, but this works too.

I also tried it with a soft gold color that I often use to soften up darker colors when I feel like I've gone too dark, and it worked really well for that, again because it seems to work well as a diffuser. And at the very end, when I thought I was done with my matte neutral eye look and decided that I wanted to add just a little pop of color, I used it to pat on just a little hint of blue on my lids close to the outer corner of my eyes, and it worked really well for that, too. No blending needed.

Point being: I think it's worth giving the brush a chance!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you have some good points. I think probably my main issue was I have been waiting so long to get my first bag, and have been super jealous of some of the great things that you wonderful gals got in the past! Hopefully next month will be better for me.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 25, 2012)

I really, really like the brush! It's more of a crease brush than a smudge brush but I don't care what it's called.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the brush too! I do wish the handle were a little shorter as it feels awkward to hold sometimes, but it's not a big deal. This bag was personally one of my favorites because I'll actually use every product. I'm super excited to see what October holds with the start of bag personalization  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love the brush too! I do wish the handle were a little shorter as it feels awkward to hold sometimes, but it's not a big deal. This bag was personally one of my favorites because I'll actually use every product. I'm super excited to see what October holds with the start of bag personalization


 
I agree - while there was not really a "wow" item in the bag for me, or anything overly exciting, I have been using every single thing in this bag already.

And the brush works really well for me and my eye shape as a crease brush, and it's good for blending as well.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 26, 2012)

I loved almost everything in the bag this month, except for the Carol's Daughter hair sample, my hair is just too darn long to benefit from any sample size products so when I do get hair stuff it goes straight to my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What I liked most about this bag was the eyeshadow and the brush and the bag itself, I love getting a new makeup bag every month!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved almost everything in the bag this month, except for the Carol's Daughter hair sample, my hair is just too darn long to benefit from any sample size products so when I do get hair stuff it goes straight to my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What I liked most about this bag was the eyeshadow and the brush and the bag itself, I love getting a new makeup bag every month!


The hair sample was for your ends, you don't need to apply is all over. But I would be happy to take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just to go off what others have said, I do really like the brush.  Personally, I don't care that it's not a Nars brush or something...I think it works really good.  I really have been wanting a stiff, but not too hard brush to use to darken outter corner colors and really pack to color on.  I think this brush does that--and I also use it in the crease or to use with a transition color. 

The carols daughter hair stuff is good--It isn't too heavy for my hair which is good but it also makes my ends soft.  I like the gloss--I don't feel it's too sticky--actually, I don't find it sticky at all.  The shadow is a great transition color or all over color.  And the nail polish is pretty--though my only gripe is that it chips easily.

I'm happy with my bag and I hope they will continue to incorporate high end, well-known brands in as well, but as long as they give me stuff that I can use and is good quality I don't care.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really, really like the brush! It's more of a crease brush than a smudge brush but I don't care what it's called.


I agree. They can call it what they like. Its down to the user to use it however they want. I have another SoHo rush that I absolutely love as well.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess they don't plan on giving out more Mirabella samples and eventually an empty palette since they're suggesting we buy our own on their Facebook.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess they don't plan on giving out more Mirabella samples and eventually an empty palette since they're suggesting we buy our own on their Facebook.


 I still think an Ipsy branded empty palette (a z palette type, without specific sized spots) would be a great thing to send, then they could send out different branded pans of shadows, blushes, etc. without having to worry about a large portion of your customers bummed that they don't have a way to store it.

I generally don't buy single pan shadows, most of what I own is either a palette, a loose pigment, or a shadow that comes in an actual case, so I don't really want to buy an empty palette just for this Mirabella shadow...but I wouldn't complain about getting one in my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well. Nice shadow, but I still think it was kind of a weird inclusion. Of course a lot of ladies who post here are big makeup people who already have palettes to put it in, etc. but I doubt the average consumer does, you know?


----------



## macstarlite (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't even attempted to try the polish. I have tried the other ones lol and know this won't be different.

I really liked the brush! It may not be a "smudge" brush but it's good no matter what it is called.

The lipgloss isn't going to be used and I plan on giving it to my younger cousin.

The hair treatment is awesome!

I unsubscribed to BB and plan on keeping this one around.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 27, 2012)

My hair has a lot of ends, I don't cut it and it doesn't grow evenly. (Mind you, it's over three feet long) If you want to take it off of my hands, I have a tradelist if there's something else you want as well


----------



## MichelleATX (Sep 30, 2012)

Was anyone able to use the JustFab coupon that came in the boxes last month? The purse I want is on a B1G1 Free sale right now and JustFab customer service told me they aren't accepting ANY promotion codes at all, including the IPSY20 code. WTH?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was anyone able to use the JustFab coupon that came in the boxes last month? The purse I want is on a B1G1 Free sale right now and JustFab customer service told me they aren't accepting ANY promotion codes at all, including the IPSY20 code. WTH?


 No. I didn't try it.


----------



## dolceloure (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! myglam/ipsy newbie here! I was wondering what the process is for getting a bag. I signed up and was told I was off the wait list weeks ago. I thought maybe I would get the September bag, but I received no shipping info from them, and I was never billed. I've now been billed for October, but there's no info in my account area about getting an October bag, no info about shipping....so, my question is...are they going to send me any notifications??


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

If payment was taken for October then you should get a ship notification (most likely) within the next 10 days.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 3, 2012)

I loved the carols daughter product smell so much not really the leave in products but I just bought the shampoo conditioner and leave in conditioner!!!! It smells amazing thanks to the sample I have dug my hands into the rest of the line! I love gardenia!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

So my eldest went to Target tonight and while there I had her pick me up two of the ELF quads for $1 each. Like others mentioned it's the perfect fit for the Mirabella eye shadow pan and it's the same size as BH Cosmetics individual pans (which are on sale for 98 cents).

Pros about the ELF quad palette:


It's $1
It fits the shadow pans

Cons about the ELF quad palette:


It's not magnetic so any pan in it will fall out (not sure about ELF's shadows)

You can buy the round magnetic sticker to put into the palette (I wouldn't put on the shadow pan itself since you want to change out the pans and not have to add the stickers on every pan).

http://zpalette.com/product.php?id_product=19 - $5 for 30 from ZPalette.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/1-round-magnets-with-adhesive-100701/ = $1.99 for 6 at Hobby Lobby (1" size)

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/1/2-round-magnets-with-adhesive-100693/ = $2.99 for 18 at Hobby Lobby (1/2" size)

TKB does have the magnets as well but for 36 mm round and not 26 mm round.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 11, 2012)

ohh thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> your always so kind to us!


----------

